# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ερωτόκριτος Τ. [Erotokritos - Ishikari]

## Apostolos

Ένα απο τα ιστορικότερα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας... Το πανέμορφο Ερωτόκριτος! το επιβλητικό ISHIKARI, που και μόνο το άκουσμα του Ιαπωνικού του ονόματος μου έρχετε ρύγη!
Εδώ λίγο πρίν το τέλος της μετασκευής του φωτογραφημένο απο τον Θεόδωρο Μηνιάτη
Picture 320.jpg

Και εδώ απο τον Π. Λελέκη
Picture 321.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι αδελφακι του λατω............

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου!

----------


## scoufgian

δυο καραβια πραγματικα ομορφα

----------


## Apostolos

Γιά να το δούμε και με την υπέροχη Ιαπωνική του φορεσιά!
Ishikari-02.jpg

ishikari-a2.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/
http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/thf/thf.htm

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 100.jpg

Εικόνα 099.jpg

Εικόνα 179.jpg

το EROTOKRITOS με τα χρώματα της ENDEAVOR LINES στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και μια στην Πατρα με τα σινιαλα της My Way.


Erotokritos MyWay.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Η διαφορά του Ερωτόκριτος από το ΛΑΤΟ είναι ότι στο Ερωτόκριτος δεν έγινε 
μεγάλη μετασκευή σε σχέση με το ΛΑΤΟ?
Όταν ήρθαν ήταν ίδια?

----------


## .voyager

Remezzo στην 4 της Πάτρας, σήμερα στις 12:15 περίπου:

DSC00759.JPG

DSC00770.JPG

DSC00776.JPG

DSC00778.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

τι βλεπω!θελει και βοηθεια στο παρκαρισμα.................

----------


## .voyager

Ανέκαθεν δεν ήθελε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Όσες φορές το έχω δεί και εγώ πάντα παρκάρει με συνοδεία!!Αργά και απολαυστικά!!!!!Δεν το βάζει με "χειρόφρενα" ο κάπτεν :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Με μπαταριστές μηχανές, με ένα τιμόνι, σκαρί βαρύ αν Ρ/Κ σε υποχρεώνουν να έχεις και το πληρώνεις γιατί να μην το χρησιμοποιήσεις???

----------


## scoufgian

πλακα στη πλακα θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας βοηθησει γιατι το ερωτοκριτος θελει "υποβοηθηση" για να παρκαρει θα τον ευγνωμονουσα

----------


## kalypso

Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη ξερω οτι σας αρεσουν οι φωτογραφιες που δεν ειναι ευκολο να δει ενας καραβολατρης σας στελνω τον Ερωτοκριτο φετος το καλοκαιρι στο λιμανι της Σαμης σε μια απο τις λιγες προσεγγισεις που εκανε.( για οποιον θελει εχω και φωτογραφια του Ερωτοκριτου να φτανει μαζι με το Ionion Queen στη Σαμη,πραγμα που συνεβει ελαχιστες φορες).


Erotokritos_Sami_1.JPG

Erotokritos_Sami_2.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Για μένα που σηστυχώς είμαι τελείως άσχετος από Ιόνιο,γιατί ήταν στην Σάμη.
Κάνει δρομολόγιο που πιάνει και  σάμη?

----------


## captain 83

Έκανε το καλοκαίρι το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι με αναχώρηση από Πάτρα στις 17:30. Και δεν ήταν το μόνο. Μαζί του το ΕΛΛΗ Τ με το ίδιο δρομολόγιο, καθώς και τα IONIAN KING-IONIAN QUEEN με δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι.

----------


## .voyager

> Έκανε το καλοκαίρι το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι με αναχώρηση από Πάτρα στις 17:30. Και δεν ήταν το μόνο. Μαζί του το ΕΛΛΗ Τ με το ίδιο δρομολόγιο, καθώς και τα IONIAN KING-IONIAN QUEEN με δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι.


 Όλα Μπάρι πηγαίνανε το καλοκαίρι?  :Confused:

----------


## captain 83

Γράψε λάθος. Μπάρι πηγαίνανε τα Iονιαν Κινγκ-Κουιν. Ερωτόκριτος και Ελλη τ πηγαίνανε Μπρίντεζι. Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και τα πιασα όλα στο Μπάρι.

----------


## Leo

Το Πλοίο σπεύδει ταχέως, μπήκε στο VTS, προφανώς για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση του. Λάτρεις ζεστάνετε τις μηχανές σας. Θα δούμε που θα δέσει.... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Δεν μας έκανε την τιμή να περάσει από την παρσαρέλα του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Έδεσε κατευθείαν στο Πέραμα

----------


## a.molos

Οταν ήλθε για μετασκευή αο την Ιαπωνία στο νέο Μώλο της Δραπετσώνας και με τα σινιάλα της Μy Way στην Πάτρα.

erotokritos..jpg

erotokritos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nice pic. Πολυ μεγαλειωδες σε σχεση με τα αλλα διπλα του! Αλλα το πλοιο στα δεξια, ποιο ειναι? Το Ιllyria?

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό..Μόνο φίλε μου a.molos, απ΄οτι ξέρω το Ερωτόκριτος ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και πρωτοταξίδεψε με τις Μινωικές και αργότερα πήγε στη ΜyWay..Ετσι δεν είναι??

----------


## marioskef

Είχε έρθει για τον Στριντζη, αλλά στην πορεία έγινε κάποια ανταλαγή πλοίων που μόλις είχαν αγοράσει οι Μινωικές (δεν θυμάμαι ποια ήταν αυτά) και έτσι κατέληξε στους Κρητικούς

----------


## Apostolos

Ζήτω η Taiheiyo! Ζήτω και ο a.molos!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθει να βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για τρίτη εβδομάδα, για την ετήσια συντήρηση του.

EROTOKRITOS T.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο πριν μια ωρα το εδειχνε το observer να φευγει απο το Περαμα, με προορισμο τον Πειραια, αλλα.......την εκανε με  Ρυμουλκα με κατευθηνση πισω απο την Σαλαμινα, που παει;

----------


## karystos

Αγοράστηκε το 1990 από την οικογένεια Στρίντζη και πήρε το όνομα IONIAN SEA. Έγινε ανταλλαγή με το SUPERFERRY (το μεγάλο) που είχαν αγοράσει οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ συν κάποια χρήματα.

----------


## uddox

Με 2 ρ/κ και τον Γιακουμίδη απο Πέραμα για ράδα. Πιθανόν δοκιμαστικό, αλλά αύριο πάλι με ρ/κ ξανά πίσω Πέραμα. Αυτά λέει το πρόγραμμα.
Πάντως η προσπάθεια εκκίνησης της μηχανής , μαύρισε την Ψυττάλεια.

----------


## Rocinante

Η παραμονη του πλοιου εδω τελειωσε. Ολοταχως για Πατρα...

----------


## Nautikos II

Yπαρχει περιπτωση ο Erotokritos T να αντικαταστησει καποιο αλλο που θα κατευει Περαμα για επισκευες;

----------


## scoufgian

> Η παραμονη του πλοιου εδω τελειωσε. Ολοταχως για Πατρα...


και για να επαληθευσουμε, τα λεγομενα του φιλου μας ,rocinante,οριστε ,μια σημερινη φωτο ,του ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ ,απο το λιμανι της Πατρας.Τοσο καιρο, που ηταν δεμενο ,στο Περαμα,πρεπει να εγινε καλη δουλεια ,μιας και μια συντομη βολτα ,που πραγματοποιησα ,γυρω απο το πλοιο,εδειξε πως το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ ξανανιωσε.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5612

----------


## Nautikos II

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια, σ ευχαριστουμαι

----------


## kingminos

mazi me to ionian queen

----------


## scoufgian

> mazi me to ionian queen


κατι ξεχασες να ανεβασεις........ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο μια συναντηση που συναιβει πολυ λιγες φορες το καλοκαιρι του 2007.Το Ερωτοκριτος μαζι με το Ionian Queen.Τα δυο αρχοντοβαπορα δυο διαφορετκων γενεων φτανουν απο Πατρα στο λιμανι της Σαμης το σουρουπο της 16/8/2007,με παρα πολλους ιταλους να τα περιμενουν υπομονετικα για το ταξιδι της επιστροφης στην πατριδα τους...
Αφιερωμενες στους Roi Baudoin,Espresso Venezia,Leo,Niko,Paroskayak,Polyka,Rocinante και σε ολους τους υπολοιπους φιλους που μπορει να ξεχνω.

----------


## sea_serenade

Captain_Nionios είσαι φοβερός. Συλλεκτικές οι φωτό σου. Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Μονο φιλε μου που αυτο δεν ειναι το Ερωτοκριτος...Ευχαριστουμε παντως.


Ναι το ξερω αλα οταν το καταλαβα ητα αργα την ειχα βαλη!!! ειδα και εγω της διαφορες!:?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε οκτώ χρόνια πίσω.
Ένα όμορφο απόγευμα στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000.
Το βασιλοβάπορο "Ερωτόκριτος" στην Πάτρα.
Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι το φθινόπωρο του 2000 συνοδεύτηκε από μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ακτοπλοΐα μας (όχι μόνο εξαιτίας του ναυαγίου του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα"). Η εποχή αυτή σηματοδοτεί το τέλος για αρκετά πλοία μας ή την αλλαγή στην πλοιοκτησία τους. 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους φίλους heraklion και Captain Nionios, καθώς και σε όλους τους φίλους των όμορφων βαποριών με τις κλασσικές γραμές ..... 

Στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

Μοιάζει αρκετά με το ΛΑΤΩ

----------


## kastro

> Μοιάζει αρκετά με το ΛΑΤΩ


Αδέρφια είναι,δεν το ήξερες;

----------


## scoufgian

μετα την αναπωληση ,που μας προκαλεσε, ο roi, με το ερωτοκριτος, ας το δουμε ,με τη σημερινη του μορφη ,το περασμενο σαβ/κο,στη Πατρα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12283

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12284

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό φίλε!!
Να κάνω μία ερώτηση.Το C/F τί σημαίνει?? cruise ferry?

----------


## vinman

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτό φίλε!!
> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση.Το C/F τί σημαίνει?? cruise ferry?


car ferry...αν δεν κάνω λαθος...

----------


## scoufgian

να προσθεσω και κατι, στην παραπανω φωτογραφια.Για να ξεκολλησει αυτο το θηριο ,χρειαστηκε ο καβος που φαινεται αριστερα του πλοιου ,να μεταφερθει μια μπιντα ,ακομα,πιο ,αριστερα,δηλαδη μια αποσταση 50 μετρων απο το πλοιο.......... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

> car ferry...αν δεν κάνω λαθος...


Αααα ωραιος!!!! :Wink: Thank's

----------


## giannisk88

Πρίν απο λίγο το Εροτόκριτος πήγε Πάτρα μέσω Κεφαλονιάς!!!!!Ξερετε μήπως το λόγο??

----------


## Trakman

> Πρίν απο λίγο το Εροτόκριτος πήγε Πάτρα μέσω Κεφαλονιάς!!!!!Ξερετε μήπως το λόγο??


Το δρομολόγιό του είναι Brindisi, Ηγουμενίτσα, Κεφαλλονιά, Πάτρα φίλε Δημήτρη!

----------


## giannisk88

Αααα οκ φίλε μου!!!
Απλά μου χρωστάς μία λαμπάδα και μία εκκλησία για να με ξαναβαπτίσεις καθώς με λένε Γιάννη. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Αααα οκ φίλε μου!!!
> Απλά μου χρωστάς μία λαμπάδα και μία εκκλησία για να με ξαναβαπτίσεις καθώς με λένε Γιάννη.



Όπα!!!! Χίλια συγγνώμη φίλε *ΓΙΑΝΝΗ*!! Διάβαζα κάπου μια απάντηση ενός φίλου Δημήτρη και κόλλησε το μυαλό!! Και πάλι συγγνώμη!

----------


## giannisk88

Δε πειράζει φίλε μου κανένα πρόβλημα.Μη το σκεφτεσαι

----------


## .voyager

Patrasso, 02/09/08

DSC02484.JPG

DSC02489.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Ena diafimistiko tou ERWTOKRITOY kai twn omostavlwn tou ploiwn stin Ipwnia!!

taiheiyof2.jpg

----------


## parianos

Αλλες 3 φωτο....

EROTOKRITOS T. (2).jpg

EROTOKRITOS T. (3).jpg

EROTOKRITOS T. (4).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Κάτι παίζεται με το βαπόρι. Είναι απο το πρωί δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Απέπλευσε κατα τις 20:00, έκανε μια τσάρκα μέχρι τα μισά για Λευκίμη και τώρα επιστρέφει. Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω....

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι δεμένο πάντως τώρα Ηγουμενίτσα ακόμα

----------


## despo

Αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο παντως, ειναι οτι παει για ετησια επιθεώρηση.

----------


## manolis m.

Parte na exete !! ERWTOKRITOS ws ISHIKARI stin IAPWNIA!! Me ta siniala tis Taiheiyo Ferries kai ton katapliktiko thiraio sto koraki tou!! Twn 13.000 tonwn (iapwnikis metrisis) Ishikari molis eixe ksekinisei tin kariera tou!! Diafimistiko tou 1975!!

taiheiyof.jpg

----------


## Leo

Απ' ότι φάινεται φθινοπώριασε και οι επισκέπτες της Δυτικής Ελλάδας άρχισαν να έρχονται στα "πέριξ" του μεγάλου λιμανιού για τις ετήσιες ακινησίες και όχι μόνο. Από τους πρώτους ο Ερωτόκριτος Τ  (ο αδελφός της Λατούς) με τα 18άρια και παρακλώ, σούπερ!
Erotokritos_T.JPG

----------


## a.molos

Σε διαφήμιση του ναυπηγείου που το κατασκευασε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Parte na exete !! ERWTOKRITOS ws ISHIKARI stin IAPWNIA!! Me ta siniala tis Taiheiyo Ferries kai ton katapliktiko thiraio sto koraki tou!! Twn 13.000 tonwn (iapwnikis metrisis) Ishikari molis eixe ksekinisei tin kariera tou!! Diafimistiko tou 1975!!


Sorry, αλλα εχω μια εντυπωση οτι το διαφημιστικο ΔΕΝ ειναι του 1975. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, ολα αυτα ηταν κοκκινα στην αρχη, και μετα εγιναν μπλε. Η φωτο αυτη, πρεπει να ειναι μετα την "επεμβαση" του 1980. 

Αν συγκρινεις αυτη και αυτη, θα δεις οτι, καπου κοντα (και κατω) στο σαλονι, μπροστα απο την τσιμινιερα, εχει δυο μικρα μπαλκονακια (μεταξυ 2 τετραγωνων εξαγωγων). Στην πρωτη δεν υπαρχουν, ενω υπαρχουν στη δευτερη (οπως και σημερα φυσικα!). Μηπως απο εκει που το βρηκες, εννοουσαν οτι ειναι κατασκευης του 1975 ή τιποτα τετοια?

----------


## manolis m.

Mataksi agglikis kai gaipwnezikis metafrasis isws na egine paranoisi...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Mataksi agglikis kai gaipwnezikis metafrasis isws na egine paranoisi...


Αυτο ξαναπες το!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws..i alithia einai pws gia na metafraseis apo ta Giaponezika sta agglika ama den exeis metafrasti mazi sou den ginetai..Ta diadyktiaka programmata metafrasis einai ''treis laloun kai dyo varane''...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γενικα οι μεταφρασεις στο νετ, δεν βγαζουν νοημα, διοτι η σελιδα μεταφραζει καθε λεξη ξεχωριστα, και οχι σαν προταση ή κειμενο. Αnyway. Αρκετα με το off-topic...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Παντως, για το χρωματισμο, συμφωνα με ενα Japanlover φιλο μου, μπλε πρεπει να βαφτηκε μετα το 1987, μιας που τοτε παραδοθηκε το KISO, νυν HELLENIC VOYAGER. Γι'αυτο το λογο, το IONIAN GALAXY (ARKAS) ηρθε κοκκινο το 1987, ενω το ISLAND (ALBIREO) ηρθε ασπρο το 1989.

----------


## samurai

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Πράγματι η φώτο του Αντώνη είναι του 1975, αφού το ISHIKARI φοράει τα πρώτα σινιάλα της Taiheiyo Enkai Ferry που τελειώνουν στην ίσαλο γραμμή στην πλώρη. Εντυπωσιακό βάψιμο! Επιπλέον, παρατηρείστε οτι το πλοίο δεν έχει ακόμη επιμηκυνθεί και τέλος η πρύμνη του δεν έχει ακόμη χτιστεί. Επομένως η φώτο του Αντώνη δείχνει το ISHIKARI όπως το γέννησαν τα μαμα Naikai στη Setoda. Πραγματικοί βάπορες με 7,50 μέτρα βύθισμα. Τέτοια βαπόρια δεν θα τα ξαναδούμε δυστυχώς. :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

Oritse kai mia tou Erotokritos...Na pernaei katw apo mia poli omorfi krmasti gefira...Sigoura oxi tou Riou-Antiriou...xexe :Very Happy: 
ishikari-erotokritos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Oritse kai mia tou Erotokritos...Na pernaei katw apo mia poli omorfi krmasti gefira...Sigoura oxi tou Riou-Antiriou...xexe


Τωρα μαλιστα! Κατι λεμε!

----------


## vinman

Kαι μία όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών,μέσα απο το φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας του 1994!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21303

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχει ιστορια αυτο το πανεμορφο βαπορι.

----------


## manolis m.

> Εχει ιστορια αυτο το πανεμορφο βαπορι.


kai malista megali !!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Ρεμέτζο στην 5-6 της Πάτρας.

voyager01.JPG
voyager02.JPG
ωουαγερ03.JPG
voyager04.JPG
voyager05.JPG

----------


## parianos

Εχω μια απορια γιατι το ρυμουλκο το "σπρωχνει"; Δεν μπορει να γυρισει μονος του;;;;

----------


## giannisk88

> Εχω μια απορια γιατι το ρυμουλκο το "σπρωχνει"; Δεν μπορει να γυρισει μονος του;;;;


Aμα το αφήσει φίλε μου μόνο του θα δέσει μετά πολύυυυυυ ώρα και μετα απο πολύ κόπο.Είναι αδερφό του Λατώ, λίγο πιο ελαφρύ μεν αλλα είναι δυνοσαυράκι και αυτό!!!

----------


## .voyager

> Εχω μια απορια γιατι το ρυμουλκο το "σπρωχνει"; Δεν μπορει να γυρισει μονος του;;;;


Ε, δε μπορεί... Θέλει πάντα βοήθεια.
Από το 2000 που είχα ταξιδέψει με τον οικογενειακό φίλο κο Cerbini (πλοίαρχό του τότε) έτσι θυμάμαι να δένει.

----------


## parianos

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την πληροφορια σας...

----------


## heraklion

Και το ΛΑΤΩ γιατί δεν θέλει βοήθεια και δένει πάντα μόνο του?

----------


## manolis m.

Eipame pws mporei na desei alla arga! Oxi oti den mporei na desei!

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μία με τα χρώματα της Maritime Way. 
Erotokritos_2006.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Και μία με τα χρώματα της Maritime Way. 
> Erotokritos_2006.jpg


Appia που ήσουν τόσο καιρό?!?!?!? :Very Happy:  Οι φωτος σου είναι υπέροχες!!!;-)

----------


## vinman

> Appia που ήσουν τόσο καιρό?!?!?!? Οι φωτος σου είναι υπέροχες!!!;-)


Πραγματικά Appia,που ήσουν κρυμμένος?? :Very Happy: 
Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφίες σε όλα τα θέματα!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ για πολλοστή φορά  :Very Happy:  
Δεν κρυβόμουνα, αλλά πρέπει να βγάλω και κανένα φράγκο, τι να κάνουμε;  :Wink:  
Θα προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω 1-2 εικόνες καθημερινά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το υποσχεθώ, εντάξει;  :Wink:

----------


## kastro

Ο Ερωτόκριτος αλλάζει εμφάνιση
HPIM0455.jpg

HPIM0456.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, αλλάζει χρώματα και λογότυπα η ENDEAVOR???

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπράβο ρε Καστρ :Smile: ο!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλές και λεπτομερέστατες φωτο.

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

γράφοντας για πρώτη φορά στο forum, εκτός από το να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για αυτό και να σας χαιρετήσω όλους, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρατήρηση: το Ερωτόκριτος δεν έχει πλάγιο πλώριο καταπέλτη όπως το Λατό?

----------


## kastro

> το Ερωτόκριτος δεν έχει πλάγιο πλώριο καταπέλτη όπως το Λατό?


Είχε στην Ιαπωνία,αλλά στις πλώρες αυτών των δύο πλοίων στον Ερωτόκριτο κάνανε μεγαλύτερη μετασκευή.

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

Ευχαριστώ. Πάντως σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ιαπωνικό παρελθόν του στη σελίδα 7 των a. molos-finnpartner δε διακρίνεται ο καταπέλτης

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλώς όρισες papanikgeo ! Όπως μπορείς να δεις και στον γνωστό σε όλους Σουηδό http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ishikari_1974.htm δεν διέθετε πλαϊνό καταπέλτη από τότε που ταξίδευε ως Ishikari. Θα συμφωνήσω με τους a. molos - finnpartner.

----------


## heraklion

Ούτε το ΛΑΤΟ είχε καταπέλτη πλαινά της πλώρης, αλλά όταν πουλήθηκε στην HIGASHI NIPPON FERRIES τοποθετήθηκε.

----------


## samurai

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, πλαϊνό καταπέλτη είχαν ανέκαθεν και τα δυο βαπόρια. Απλώς βρισκόταν στη δεξιά μπάντα και δεν φαίνεται στις φώτο που αναφέρετε. Το μόνο που προστέθηκε στο ΛΑΤΩ απο τη Higashi Nihon ήταν ο πλωριός καταπέλτης, επίσης στη δεξιά μπάντα. Κάτι που το αδελφάκι ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ δεν έχει. Ομολογουμένως, πάντως το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ έχει καλύτερη μετασκευή. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του,με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών,μέσα απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''!!
Αφιερωμένη στους Trakman,Captain Nionios,Roi Baudoin,mastrovasilis,giannisk88,sylver23,mastropa  nagos και σε όλο το ναυτιλία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22087

----------


## giannisk88

Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Μανωλιό!!!Να είσαι καλά για την αφιέρωση!!
Είναι πολύ όμορφος βάπορας!!!

----------


## .voyager

Δεμένος στην Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## Vortigern

Και με μια παλια φορεσια απο τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ 
Ασ βαλει καποιος μια φωτο με τα καινουργια χρωματα.

----------


## sylver23

τα πολυ καινουργια χρωματα δεν εχουν μπει ακομα.απο οτι ειδα προχτες ακομα βαφονταν.απο δεξια ηταν μονο ετοιμο

----------


## Vortigern

> τα πολυ καινουργια χρωματα δεν εχουν μπει ακομα.απο οτι ειδα προχτες ακομα βαφονταν.απο δεξια ηταν μονο ετοιμο


Ναι αλλα δν μας ρωτησες αν θελουμε την δεξια μερια μονο που ειναι ετοιμη αν θελουμε να την δουμε η οχι.Γιατι Συλβερ?Αυριο με την μαμα σου στο γραφειο μου να συζητησουμε....

----------


## sylver23

θανο σου βγαζω κοκκινη διοτι δεν προσεχεις.τα εχει ανεβασει εδω ο φιλος καστρο
εγω πηγα βραδυ αρα δεν θα φαινονταν καλα .ασε που ηταν δεξια αριστερα κατι πλεουμενα που προφανως το βαφουν

----------


## Νaval22

δε βλέπω σχολιασμό για τα νέα του χρώματα,εγώ πάντως ένα θα πω μήπως έχει προγραμματιστεί τις απόκριες κάποιο καραναβάλι στο οποιο θα παρελάσουν πλοία? δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς αυτη η μετατροπή των πλοίων σε καρναβαλους απο πολλές ναυτιλιακές,είmαι σίγουρος πάντως πως για το πρώτο βραβείο θα κονταροχτυπηθεί endeavor και αγούδημος.Μπράβο παιδιά και του χρόνου στο RIO

----------


## Speedkiller

Δες στις πλώρες vortigern! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο σου βγαζω κοκκινη διοτι δεν προσεχεις.τα εχει ανεβασει εδω ο φιλος καστρο
> εγω πηγα βραδυ αρα δεν θα φαινονταν καλα .ασε που ηταν δεξια αριστερα κατι πλεουμενα που προφανως το βαφουν


Κοκκινι ε?Καλα α τα πω τη μαμα μου και α δεις.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως  οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε οτι τα χρώματα και τα σχέδια είναι πρωτοποριακά για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

----------


## Vortigern

Aμα δν το δω τελειωμενο σε φωτο απο μακρια, απο κοντα ,νυχτερινες-φωτεινες, δν μπορω να βγαλω αποψη.Προς το παρον μου μοιαζει σαν αναποδο γ_μ_το

----------


## Speedkiller

Γύρνα τις φώτο ανάποδα να φανεί σαν κανονικό... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Καπως ετσι δηλαδη?Παρε ομπρελα πρωτα κ μετα ανοιξε την φωτο...
Copy:kastro

----------


## sylver23

δεν παιζεστε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Και βεβαια δν παιζομαστε σου φαινομαστε για παιχνιδια?...σορρυ αλλα σημερα με εχει ποιασει για τα καλα....
Καλυτερα να μην το ξεφτιλισω αλλο....

----------


## .voyager

Ο Ερωτόκριτος έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολογια με τα νέα του σινιάλα;  :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi akoma stin naupigoepiskeuastiki zwni tou peramatos einai...

----------


## despo

Στις αρχές του 2009 θα ξαναμπει στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Leo

Τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει έτσι όπως φαίνεται και εδώ το πλοίο, θα γίνουν και τα άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας? Πολύ " κορδέλα " .....

----------


## sylver23

εμενα μαρεσει να σας πω την αληθεια.ας το δουμε και σε μια πιο γενικη το πως εχει γινει

ερωτοκριτος.jpg

----------


## bluestaritis

Ξερετε που ειναι το εροτοκριτος?

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ποια εταιρια ειναι αυτη ;;;

----------


## bluestaritis

Αυτη ειναι η eandeavor lines

----------


## sylver23

> Ξερετε που ειναι το εροτοκριτος?


στο περαμα καλε

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Αυτη ειναι η eandeavor lines


Εννοουσα σε ποιον ανηκει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ( ξερω ποια ειναι αυτη ).

----------


## bluestaritis

δεν καταλαβα

τον βρηκα τον προεδρο ειναι ο Τζαννετατος

----------


## bluestaritis

δεν εινα λιγο παλιο το καραβι για αυτην την γραμμη

----------


## despo

Και τι σημασία έχει αν είναι παλιό και τι εννοείς λέγοντας παλιό ?. Το οποιοδήποτε 'παλιό' καράβι με σωστή συντήρηση γίνεται πολυ καλύτερο απο το υποτιθέμενα καινούργια.

----------


## giannisk88

Κοιτάξτε. Οπως είχα πει και στο θέμα με τα Κρήτη 1 και 2, βλέπουμε οτι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν ανέβει κατακόρυφα τα standard της γραμμής αυτής. Βλέπουμε νέα πλοία γρήγορα στο ταξίδι τους, άνετα, πολυτελή και γρήγορα στη πλειοψηφία στις μανούβρες (μαιτζέβελα). Το πλοίο για τα χρόνια που έχει στη πλάτη του είναι πάρα πολύ καλό. Το μόνο σημείο που πιστεύω οτι υστερεί είναι η ταχύτητα του να δέσει ειδικά στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας που το έχω παρατηρήσει. Χρειάζεται δηλαδή ρυμουλκό για να δέσει. Κατα τα άλλα το πλοίο είναι πολύ καλό πιστεύω.

----------


## bluestaritis

εαν δειτε ποσα καινουργια βαπορια υπαρχουν στην γραμμη θα δειτε τι εννοω.Ειδικα τωρα που δρομολογηθηκε το eurostar barcelona

----------


## despo

Μα αυτό μόνο προσωρινά δρομολόγια κάνει για να καλύψει τους δεξαμενισμούς των Μινωικών πλοίων. Αλλά και γι'αυτό ακόμα αν μιλάς για αναβάθμιση, βρες κανένα επιβάτη που έχει ταξειδέψει τον καιρό αυτό που κάνει δρομολόγια και ρωτα τον για τις εντυπώσεις του.

----------


## bluestaritis

ομολογω οτι δεν ηξερα οτι εχει ερθει προσωρινα και παλι ομως απο τα superfast δεν ειναι καλυτερο.Δηλαδη ειναι τοσο χαλια το eurostar barcelona

----------


## despo

Δεν ειναι μονο το κριτηριο σε ενα καραβι η πολυτέλεια/ηλικία του κλπ. ειναι το πλήρωμα (πολυ βασικό), αλλα και οι ανέσεις που έχει ενας επιβάτης. Τωρα τι ανέσεις μπορει να έχει ο πρωην 'Προμηθέας' ?.

----------


## bluestaritis

απο πολυτελεια σιγουρα και πληρωμα εχει το ερωτοκριτος.Ομως ο επιβατης θελει να ξερει οτι το καραβι ειναι και καινουργιο σωστα?

----------


## giannisk88

Αν διατηρείτε σωστά και είναι προσεγμένο που είναι το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να φοβηθεί κάποιος να μπεί μέσα. 
Με αυτή τη λογική θα πρέπει όλα τα πιο παλιά πλοία να πουληθούν ή να πάνε για scrap. Δες στην ΑΝΕΚ τι πλοία έχουν για τις γραμμές τους και την GA ferries και θα καταλάβεις. Αν όντως κάποιος δε θέλει να μπεί στον Ερωτόκριτο μπορεί να επιλέξει όποιο άλλο πλοίο θέλει απο τα καινούρια. Είναι θέμα του πορτοφολιού του καθένα.

----------


## bluestaritis

Εγω δεν ειπα να μπει μεσα κανενας επιβατης αντιθετως ειναι πολυ καλο απο αποψης πολυτελειας,αλλα για την γραμμη που εξυπηρετει θελει και λιγο ταχυτητα παραπανω την οποια δεν εχει

----------


## giannisk88

> Εγω δεν ειπα να μπει μεσα κανενας επιβατης αντιθετως ειναι πολυ καλο απο αποψης πολυτελειας,αλλα για την γραμμη που εξυπηρετει θελει και λιγο ταχυτητα παραπανω την οποια δεν εχει


+1 με τη ταχύτητα. Απλά πιστεύω φίλε μου οτι τα εισιτήρια του θα είναι πιο χαμηλά σε σχέση με τις άλλες εταιρίες και θα το προτιμούν πιθανότατα όσοι θέλουν απλά να ταξιδέψουν φτηνά και δε τους νοιάζει ταχύτητα. Μιλάω υποθετικά πάντα για τις τιμές.

----------


## bluestaritis

σωστα  για τα εισητηρια.Αλλα τετοια εποχη κινουντια περισσοτερα φορτηγα παρα επιβατες και στις τιμες των φορτηγων πανω κατω ειναι κοντα οι τιμες

----------


## dimitris

Μου φαινεται πως τα χρωματακια αν και ζωντανα και εντονα δεν χρειαζοταν να γινει ετσι...
erotokritos t.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αααααααα!!!!  πολύ ωραίο όλο το πακέτο. Ανυπομονώ να δώ την βασίλισα με αυτό το λούκ. Προσπαθώ να την φανταστώ αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλό είναι αν και θυμίζει λιγάκι συσκευασία απορρυπαντικού :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Καλό είναι αν και θυμίζει λιγάκι συσκευασία απορρυπαντικού


:lol:το ποιο πετυχημενο που εχω ακουσει...

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε, μα τι να πω ρε παιδιά, δίκιο δεν έχω!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ρε παιδιά μην γίνεστε κακοί...Για το πατρινό καρναβάλι τα ετοιμάζουν.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Βάλτε λίγο χρώμα στη  ζωή σας... Πήξαμε στο μπλέ... Και κάτι ακόμη, φίλε sea_serenade εσύ είσαι απο αυτούς που εμπλουτίζουν το θέμα στις φωτογραφίες τους μ' ένα λουλούδι, μ' ένα κάτι τις τελος πάντων  :Wink: , η Endeavor φρόντισε να δώσει χρώματα μόνη της.. Με άλλα λόγια αυτό το πλοίο φωτογραφίζεται σκέτο και εν πλώ... :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

8 Ιανουαρίου ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Πάτρα.Καιρός ήταν. Πολύ έκατσε στο Πέραμα φέτος.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτο του πλοίο που βρήκα κατα το "σεργιάνι" μου στον κυβερνοχώρο...

----------


## japan

Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από το Πέραμα αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## scoufgian

μηπως εκανε δοκιμαστικο σημερα?

----------


## despo

Οχι, δεν φεύγει - Αναβάλλεται η αναχώρησή του για τις 20/1.

----------


## captain 83

Και αυτή την ώρα βόρεια της Αίγινας να κάθεται εκεί αραγμένο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μακρύ το δοκιμαστικό του Ερωτόκριτου ! Κατευθύνεται με 20,5 κόμβους στον Ευβοικό, συγκεκριμένα βρίσκεται στο ύψος της Κερατέας. Λογικά κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσει.

----------


## kapas

καμια φωτο υπαρχει να δουμε και εμεις το "καρναβαλι" :Razz:  που εκαναν?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μακάρι να περνούσα αυτή την στιγμή την Αγία Μαρίνα για Στύρα. Είναι πολύ όμορφη στιγμή όταν διασταυρώνονται τα καράβια ! Μα που πάει αλήθεια ;

----------


## despo

Πάει για τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, οπου θα ανέβει στη δεξαμενή για να επιθεωρηθεί πριν την έναρξη των δρομολογίων.

----------


## kapas

ξερουμε μεχρι ποτε θα κατσει χαλκιδα?

----------


## polykas

*Kάποιος από Χαλκίδα για καμμία φωτό ακούει....*

----------


## vinman

> *Kάποιος από Χαλκίδα για καμμία φωτό ακούει....*


Θα είμαι εκεί αύριο για κάποιες δουλειές....
Αν είναι και αυτό εκεί κάτι θα γίνει... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27198

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27199

----------


## Trakman

Μπράβο Μάνο!! Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα καταφέρεις να βγάλεις!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Πολύ ωραίες!!! :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση!!!

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο... :Very Happy: 
Μια χαρα ειναι τα χρωμματα...
Αλλα στη τσιμινιερα...ειναι πολυ μικρο το λογοτυπο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε μανωλη.οντως τα χρωματα του πανε .το ομορφαινουν .γνωμη μου παντα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
> Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!


Μανωλη το πες και το κανες εεεε:::
Σε  ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μανώλη, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Πολλές όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Αναζητήσεις στον Ευβοϊκό Κόλπο.
Πάντα τέτοια ...

----------


## dimitris

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
> Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27198
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27199


ασε τα παραμυθια οτι πηγες για δουλειες :Razz: 
Ωραιες φωτο... ειδικα η πρωτη Μανωλη!!! :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
> Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27198
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27199


Πρωτο σχολιο οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πολυ καλες και σε υπερευχαριστω. Δευτερο του πανε τα χρωματα. Τριτον, ρε Μανο παλι το πεθανες το 407 στα στροφιλικια;  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!
@Διονύση και Δημήτρη με ψιλοκαταλάβατε... :Very Happy: 
Οι δουλειές που είχα ήταν όντως να πάω για λίγο ''στρίψιμο'' για να ξεδώσω κάπως...και βέβαια να δώ και το βαφτηστήρι μου...
Δεν παρέλειψα όμως να έχω και τη φωτογραφική μαζί μου....γιατί όλα μπορουν να συνδυαστούν... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες Μανωλη!!!Αλλα αλλη φορα ,αμα πηγαινεις Χαλκιδα, να μου το λες,να σου λεω να μου παιρνεις καμια τυροπιτα, απο το Κυριαζη στη γεφυρα........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
> Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27198
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27199


_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μανώλη..._

----------


## Ergis

τι δουλεια εχει στην χαλκιδα;;;; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> τι δουλεια εχει στην χαλκιδα;;;;


να μπει στα Ναυπηγεια Αυλιδας............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> να μπει στα Ναυπηγεια Αυλιδας.............


εχει εκει ναυπηγεια;;; :Confused:  :Confused: καλη φαση...

----------


## scoufgian

> εχει εκει ναυπηγεια;;;καλη φαση...


ειναι ευρυτερα γνωστη σε ανθρωπους που ασχολουνται με τη θαλασσα, η παρουσια των Ναυπηγειων αυτων.Αρκετα πλοια κανουν τη συντηρηση τους εκει.Περισσοτερα για την Αυλιδα δες εδω. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## polykas

_Το πλοίο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή.Όποιος περνάει από Χαλκίδα αξίζει να κάνει μία στάση στην Αυλίδα να φωτογραφήσει το όμορφο ιστορικό καράβι..._

----------


## vinman

> _Το πλοίο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή.Όποιος περνάει από Χαλκίδα αξίζει να κάνει μία στάση στην Αυλίδα να φωτογραφήσει το όμορφο ιστορικό καράβι..._


Το είδα σήμερα πηγαίνοντας πάλι στη Χαλκίδα αλλά δυστυχώς ήταν πέντε και κάτι το απόγευμα και δεν θα έβγαιναν καλές φωτογραφίες γιατί έπεφτε σιγά σιγά το σκοτάδι...

----------


## Ergis

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante που έχουν την ονομαστική τους εορτή,μαζί με τις ολόθερμες ευχές μου και το Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην παραλία του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Λάμψακο Χαλκίδας!!
> Πολύχρονοι παιδιά!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27198
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27199


σαν να εχει βγει απο το φωτοσοπ ειναι....και αυτο το σημα στο φουγαρο...θα το μεαλωσουν υποετω.... :Confused:

----------


## mastrovasilis

το βαπόρι έπεσε από την δεξαμενή πριν δυο ώρες :Wink:  και ετοιμάζεται να επιστρέψει στα λημέρια του.

----------


## Ergis

πολυ γρηγοροι ειναι.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Ερωτοκριτος Τ εχει αναχωρησει απο τα ναυπηγεια τις Χαλκιδας με προορισμο την Πατρα..!!*

----------


## Ergis

καμια καινουρια φωτογραφια του εχουμε απο την αναχωρηση του;

----------


## dimitris

Στο κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια αυτη την στιγμη το βαπορι μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του στα ναυπηγεια Αυλιδος στην Χαλκιδα!

----------


## Ergis

ελπιζω να μεινει μεχρι αυριο που θ' ανεβω Αθηνα...να το βαλω και εγω καμια φωτο

----------


## Leo

Δύσκολο να έρθεις αύριο Αθήνα. Μας και εισαι ΑΙΣ φίλος για δες τι έρχεται απο τα δυτικά... :Wink: . Δες στην Ζάκυνθο τι έχει ποδίσει για την  σοροκάδα. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι και στην Σύρο άρχισε....

----------


## Ergis

μην μου ες τετοια και με περιμενουν για το πανεπιστημιο....
:shock::shock:

----------


## dimitris

Διπλα στη παγοδα βρισκεται απο το πρωι οπως ειχα πει νωριτερα μετα την επιστροφη του απο τα Ναυπηγεια Αυλιδος στη Χαλκιδα και αφου ο φιλος ο Μανωλης και ο Γιωργος μας το παρουσιασαν απο την δεξαμενη με τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες τους, μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα απο τον Πειραια!

----------


## konigi

Φαωτάζομαι πως θα αισθάνεται το Λατώ που θα βλέπει απέναντι του το αδερφάκι του με νέα χρώματα...θα έχει σκάσει απο την ζήλεια του.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Ωραία η αλλαγή των χρωμάτων στο πλοίο. Φαίνεται ανανεωμένο. Πάντως, καλό θα ήταν η εταιρεία να βελτιώσει το σινιάλο της στο φουγάρο του πλοίου, γιατί μόνο με μεγεθυντικό φακό το ξεχωρίζει κανείς. Το έψιλον θέλει μεγαλύτερο και άλλο φόντο πίσω του.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Διπλα στη παγοδα βρισκεται απο το πρωι οπως ειχα πει νωριτερα μετα την επιστροφη του απο τα Ναυπηγεια Αυλιδος στη Χαλκιδα και αφου ο φιλος ο Μανωλης και ο Γιωργος μας το παρουσιασαν απο την δεξαμενη με τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες τους, μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα απο τον Πειραια!


αυτο δεν εχει πλωριο καταπελτη;;;

----------


## heraklion

Όχι Γιώργο δεν έχει πλώριο καταπέλτη.

----------


## Ergis

ειχε η του την αφαιρεσαν;;ειχα την εντυποση οτι ηταν ολοιδιο με το λατω

----------


## giannisk88

Σύμφωνα με το Σουηδο το πλοίο δε φαίνεται να είχε καταπέλτη ούτε όταν ήταν στην Ιαπωνία 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ishikari_1974_b_2.htm

(Επίσης το Λατώ ώς Daisetsu(1975) στην Ιαπωνία οπου ήταν το πρώτο του όνομα δεν είχε πλωριό καταπέλτη μετα ώς Varuna (1985) του τον έβαλαν τον καταπέλτη ή πιο σωστά ως Varuna φαίνεται να τον έχει γιατί μπορεί να τον πρόσθεσαν μέσα στη δεκαετία αυτή)

----------


## heraklion

Πλώριο καταπέλτη δεν είχε ούτε το Λατώ αρχικά. Του τον έβαλε HIGASHI NIPPON FERRY. Όταν το αγόρσε από την πρώτη του εταιρεία.

----------


## japan

Στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, λένε ότι Σάββατο μας αφήνει για Πάτρα

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία τα καινούρια χρώματα! Φαίνονται εντυπωσιακά!

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστούμε Japan.
Είναι αλήθεια οτι το πλοίο γίνετε πιο εντυπωσιακό έτσι.
Δείχνει μικρότερο με αυτα τα χρώματα. :Very Happy:

----------


## napapijri

Ακουστικέ ότι μπορεί και να το πουληθεί!!
Όπως και το ΕΛΛΙ Τ!!

----------


## Ergis

πολλες πωλησεις ακουγονται τελευταια....

----------


## polykas

_Mας άφησε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ και κατευθύνεται για Πάτρα..._

----------


## scoufgian

> _Mας άφησε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ και κατευθύνεται για Πάτρα..._


George κατι δεν παει καλα γιατι τον βλεπω αραγμενο στη ραδα....

----------


## Vortigern

> George κατι δεν παει καλα γιατι τον βλεπω αραγμενο στη ραδα....


Σταματησε να δει τα παροπλισμενα γιατι του χρονου μπορει να μην ειναι εκει αυτα :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

και μαλλον τωρα ολα δειχνουν πως μας αφηνει....με 21.3 κιολας(σου λεει κατσε να φυγω γρηγορα απο αυτους τους τρελοαθηναιους) :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> και μαλλον τωρα ολα δειχνουν πως μας αφηνει....με 21.3 κιολας(σου λεει κατσε να φυγω γρηγορα απο αυτους τους τρελοαθηναιους)


Σκοτώνει το θηρίο!!!Μπραβο!!!Πραγματικά μπράβο γιατί ειναι πανέμορφο και απ ότι φαίνεται κ καλοσυντηρημένο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Όντως, Speedkiller  :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ndimitr93

Εμένα πάλι δεν μου αρέσει που το όνομα πλώρα είναι σε άσπρο πλαίσιο...αλλά το υπόλοιπο σκίζει σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο!!!

----------


## napapijri

Στην Χαλκίδα που πήγε, πήγε για να τοποθετήσουν το bow thruster το οποίο το είχαν βγάλει στο Σκαραμαγκα!!

----------


## vinman

> Σκοτώνει το θηρίο!!!Μπραβο!!!Πραγματικά μπράβο γιατί ειναι πανέμορφο και απ ότι φαίνεται κ καλοσυντηρημένο!!!


....και μπράβο και σε σένα speedkiller για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

να πω κι εγω ενα μπραβο ,στο φιλο Speedkiller για την υπεροχη φωτο και να πω, οτι το πλοιο προς τη Πατρα ,ακολουθει μια διαδρομη ,εξω απο το στενο Κυλληνης-Ζακυνθου.........

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς έχει αρχίσει να χαλάει πάλι ο καιρός απο τα δυτικά, γιατί αν δείτε στα ΒΑ της Ζακύνθου έχει φουνταρισμένα 5-6 + πλοία. Εκτός κι αν είχε κανένα προγραμματισμένο γυμνάσιο της αεροπορίας στο γνωστό πεδίο τηες περιοχής...

----------


## Trakman

Πρώτη άφιξη για τον Ερωτόκριτο Τ στην Πάτρα με τα νέα του χρώματα, υπό βροχή και αέρα! 
Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι Ερωτόκριτε!

----------


## Leo

Μάλλον τις άρπαξε στο δρόμο, εξ ού και τα γύρω γύρω απο την Ζάκυνθο... Βλέπω ξεφλουδίσαμε....:shock:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πρώτη άφιξη για τον Ερωτόκριτο Τ στην Πάτρα με τα νέα του χρώματα, υπό βροχή και αέρα! 
> Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι Ερωτόκριτε!


George ταλιρουμπα για το κοπο σου......πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## scoufgian

> Μάλλον τις άρπαξε στο δρόμο, εξ ού και τα γύρω γύρω απο την Ζάκυνθο... Βλέπω ξεφουδίσαμε....:shock:


ειναι τα χρωματα που χρησιμοποιει και η NEL  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: .τελεια εφαρμογη και διαρκεια εφορου ζωης........

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πρώτη άφιξη για τον Ερωτόκριτο Τ στην Πάτρα με τα νέα του χρώματα, υπό βροχή και αέρα! 
> Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι Ερωτόκριτε!


*Γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!Απο εμενα πεντε αστερια για τον κοπο σου!!!*

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Trakman, τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

PS: Οι μπογιές της NEL, αυτές με την τέλεια εφαρμογή ντε, κυκλοφορούν και σε σπρέι??? Θέλω να βάψω μια απλώστρα που μου ξεφλούδισε και είπα να τις προτιμήσω:mrgreen::-P:-P!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> PS: Οι μπογιές της NEL, αυτές με την τέλεια εφαρμογή ντε, κυκλοφορούν και σε σπρέι??? Θέλω να βάψω μια απλώστρα που μου ξεφλούδισε και είπα να τις προτιμήσω:mrgreen::-P:-P!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tασο δεν το βλεπω καλα το τομαρι σου......Για κατσε να το σφυριξω και στους υπολοιπους νελιτες........... :Razz:

----------


## giorgosss

> ειναι τα χρωματα που χρησιμοποιει και η NEL .τελεια εφαρμογη και διαρκεια εφορου ζωης........


Χαχα πολύ έυστοχο Γιάννη!!:razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ανακαλώ, ανακαλώ..............το αυτοκίνητό μου θα βάψω με το σπρέι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Για ρωτηστε καμια γυναικα το ντεκαπαζ πιανει παντα??? :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Για ρωτηστε καμια γυναικα το ντεκαπαζ πιανει παντα???


τελευταιος σχολιασμος γιατι βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος........Δημητρη εσυ που το ξερεις το ντεκαπαζ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: .Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως εδω μεσα.Ολα στη φορα........

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!! Το ξεφλούδισμα το'χα παρατηρήσει κι εγώ και μου έκανε εντύπωση! Είναι δυνατόν να εφυγε τόσο γρήγορα η μπογιά? Υποθέτω πάντως ότι θα το περάσουνε ενα χεράκι κι εδώ!

----------


## napapijri

κρίμα είναι, καλά καλά δεν έχει κάνει δρομολόγιο!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Η λύση είναι απλή: Πριν τον απόπλου, ο κεντρικός πράκτορας, μαζί με την άδεια απόπλου, το cargo manifest, τη λίστα επιβατών...κτλ κτλ θα προσκομίζει στο βαπόρι και ένα 10κιλο κουβά με μπογιά. Θυμίζει λίγο απο LINDOS της DANE που έφτιαχναν τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξης πριν την αναχώρηση για να κλείσουν τις τρύπες...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lefme

Το Ερωτόκριτος λίγο πριν το πρώτο του ταξίδι με τα νέα διακριτικά στο μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Πάτρα.
Καλές θάλασσες...

erwtokritos.jpg

erwtokritos (1).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Ερωτόκριτος λίγο πριν το πρώτο του ταξίδι με τα νέα διακριτικά στο μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Πάτρα.
> Καλές θάλασσες...
> 
> erwtokritos.jpg
> 
> erwtokritos (1).jpg


νεος ανταποκριτης στη Πατρα?να σαι καλα φιλε lefme για το ρεπορταζ.Και συνεχιζω πως η βαφη της τσιμινιερας ειναι πανασχημη.Πιο μικρο δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουν το Ε?

----------


## lefme

> νεος ανταποκριτης στη Πατρα?να σαι καλα φιλε lefme για το ρεπορταζ.Και συνεχιζω πως η βαφη της τσιμινιερας ειναι πανασχημη.Πιο μικρο δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουν το Ε?


Συμφωνώ φίλε scoufgian για τα διακριτικά.Λίγο αντιαισθητικά. Όσο για την τσιμινιέρα, μετά βίας αναγνωρίζεται το logo της εταιρίας. Το Queen πάντως συνεχίζει με τα παλιά διακριτικά(μου άρεσαν περισσότερο).
Υ.Γ.Πάντως χθες έφυγε με καθυστέρηση το Ερωτόκριτος.

----------


## sea_serenade

Θα μπορούσαν τουλάχιστον το "Ε" να το βάλουν μέσα σε έναν λευκό κύκλο ώστε να δείχνει πιο όμορφο και να ξεχωρίζει απο την υπόλοιπη πορτοκαλί επιφάνεια. Τέλος πάντων, το κρίμα στο λαιμό του γραφίστα!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και ενα κοντινό! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27933

----------


## kapas

δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδεα μου αλλα νομιζω οτι τα σινιαλα στην τσιμινιερα ειναι αναγλυφα οποτε για να μην τα αλλαζουν (λογικα) τα αφησαν ετσι... επισης ειναι και η αντιθεση που κανουν τα χρωματα και μας φαινεται εμας μικρο (οχι οτι δεν ειναι, αλλα με διαφορετικα χρωματα θα ηταν πιο ευαναγνωστο απο μεγαλυτερη αποσταση πχ:ασπρο) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

δεν ξερω τι λετε παντως πιστευω οτι μονο απο το μεγεθος του σηματος το καραβι ολο φαινεται καπως "γυμνο"....

----------


## diomides

less is more :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Mε τα επί Maritime Way σινιάλα του στην Πάτρα.

----------


## lefme

Το Ερωτόκριτος, με τον Πατρέα.σηκώνει άγκυρα για βορεία...
ita (2).jpg

----------


## .voyager

Το Ερωτόκτριτος Τ., δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, χθες.

----------


## .voyager

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπεί στο "meetings" του gallery;  :Very Happy: 
Ο Ερωτόκριτος σήμερα.

IMG_1127.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Χθεσινός κατάπλους του πλοίου στην Πάτρα με ηλιόλουστο καιρό.

----------


## Naias II

Ωραία φώτο! Πως τα καταφέρνεις και πετυχαίνεις τα γλαρόνια παρέα και μάλιστα με την ίδια κατεύθυνση με τα πλοία? :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Aρχικά πετάγονταν από μόνα τους, τα αναθεματισμένα! Πλέον επιδιώκω ο ίδιος να τα έχω και σε καμιά φώτο! Θα δεις σε λίγο κι άλλες  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

"Φάτσα-κάρτα" και ο Ερωτόκριτος...

----------


## stelios

Έχεις μία έφεση να το πω, μία μανία να το πω...να φωτογραφίζεις τα πλοία "φάτσα-κάρτα"!
Πολύ καλή φώτο και αυτή! Μπράβο, αλλά πρόσεχε μην πέσει κανένα πλοίο πάνω σου καμία μέρα.. :Wink:

----------


## kapas

χαχαχα κανεις μπαμ χρηστο!!!! :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Αφού τη γλιτώσαμε τότε από την Πασιφάη, δε φοβάμαι τίποτα!  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρόσεχε .voyager με τα πλοία των Μινωϊκών, μη τα πλησιάζεις τόσο πολύ γιατί θα γίνει καμιά στραβή, θα σου πέσει κάνα παπόρο πάνω και με τα χάλια που έχει η εταιρία αυτό τον καιρό θα σε βάλουν να πληρώσεις τις ζημιές............................................  ..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

> Αφού τη γλιτώσαμε τότε από την Πασιφάη, δε φοβάμαι τίποτα!


Ωωωωωω σπέσιαλ τη πλωράκλα είναι αυτή; Λίγο ακόμα και θα 'βγαινε από την οθόνη μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΥΣΑΓΕ,ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ .

----------


## bluestaritis

Τωρα ειδικα με τα καινουργια του χρωματα ειναι φανταστικο καραβι παιδια. :Very Happy:

----------


## MF2000gr

Φιλε ασφαλως και κανεις πλακα ετσι. Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το βαπορι θυμιζει γνωστη ετησια εκδηλωση που γινεται στην Πατρα καθε χρονο ετσι οπως ειναι βαμμενο. Και δε θελω ουτε να σκεφτομαι το βαπορα το Κουην σ αυτα τα χρωματα.

----------


## bluestaritis

Σε εσενα μπορει να μην σου αρεσουν αλλα σε εμενα μου αρεσουν.Δεν θελω να το παρεις προσωπικα αλλα η αποψη σου ειναι υποκειμενικη δεν θα στην αλλαξω εγω.

----------


## Naias II

Γούστα είναι αυτά. Αλλά όταν θέλουν να ανανεώσουν το στυλ μη μου αντιγράφεις την ΑΝΕΚ ή σε άλλες περιπτώσεις έβαψε ένας μπλε τα βαπόρια ακολούθησαν και οι άλλοι από πίσω. Ας βάλουν το μυαλό τους να δουλέψει λιγάκι...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MILTIADIS

ειδικα την τσιμινιερα του την εχουν κανει...αστα να πανε!παντως εσωτερικα βρισκεται σε αριστη κατασταση 1000φορες  καλυτερα απο το λατω.

----------


## bluestaritis

Πες τα ρε φιλε ας υποστηριξουμε τον βαποραρο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

και παρα τα χρονια του την βγαζει μια χαρα την γραμμη του στην αδριατικη!αθανατο βαπορι :Smile:

----------


## napapijri

Μια φωτογραφία από την Πάτρα που είχα πάει στο καράβι!!(και το Ερωτοκριτος έχει κατεβασμένη την άγκυρα!!)

----------


## ελμεψη

Χθες εκανα ενα απογευματινο περιπατο στο μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου που ηταν δεμενος ο Ερωτοκτριτος και διαπιστωσα οτι στην αριστερη μερια της τσιμινιερας του ελειπε το χαρακτηριστικο Ε ενω στην αλλη μερια βρισκοταν κανονικα.Ξερεις κανενας που πηγε το Ε?

----------


## .voyager

> Ξερεις κανενας που πηγε το Ε?


Εδώ το "Ε", εκεί το "Ε", πού είναι το "Ε", ΟΕΟ;! 
Συγγνώμη για τον παλιμπαιδισμό! 
Ίσως τα αντικαθιστούν, δεδομενου ότι χρειάζεται μικροσκόπιο για να τα δεις!  :Cool:

----------


## napapijri

Θα τα αντικαταστήσουν με μεγαλύτερα, όπως κάνουν και στο Έλλη.

----------


## Naias II

Η αντικατάσταση έγινε ήδη. Το "Ε" στη τσιμινιέρα είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο και τα γράμματα που δείχνουν το όνομα του πλοίου αντικαταστάθηκαν με άσπρα χρώμα και πορτοκαλί φόντο. Πολύ καλύτερη η κίνηση ανανέωσής του.
Η αποστολή μας στην Πάτρα καλείται να βγάλει άμεσα φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Βασικά το γράμματα του ονόματος του φαίνονται εδώ αλλα και στην παρακάτω συνημμένη φώτο.Στην συνημμένη φαίνεται στο βάθος και η απουσία του <<Ε>>.Περιμένουμε το νέο <<Ε>> από τους συμφορμίτες εν Πάτρας...

Υ.Σ Στην δεύτερη φότο απεινονίζεται όπως ήταν μόλις γύρισε από τον Πειραιά για όσους δεν το έχουν δει.

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο ερχομος της Ελλης εριξε σε δευτερη μοιρα τον ερωτοκριτο.Λοιπον για να μην παραπονιεται ας τον απολαυσουμε σε μια φωτογραφια στον μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια αναχωρηση του αρκετο καιρο πριν απο την βορεια της Πατρας.
DSC03025.JPG

DSC03029(1).JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Very Happy: 




> Μια αναχωρηση του αρκετο καιρο πριν απο την βορεια της Πατρας.
> DSC03025.JPG
> 
> DSC03029(1).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eρωτοκριτος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

O226.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια πιστευω πως τα ομορφοτερα σινιαλα που εχουν μπει στο πλοιο ησαν αυτα των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ.Οι φωτο που δημοσιευεται ολοι σας θα μας τρελανουν.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> F/B *Eρωτοκριτος*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> O226.jpg


 καλα εσυ εχεις σκοπο να μας τρελανεις,δεν εξηγειται αλλιως! :Wink: :lol:τι μια ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ,την αλλη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,την αλλη ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ,τωρα και ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ??! :Very Happy: 
να σαι καλα που ανεβαζεις ολα αυτα τα αριστουργηματα!

----------


## ελμεψη

> F/B *Eρωτοκριτος*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Φιλε μου η φωτογραφια σου ειναι πολυ αποκαλυπτικη.Πιστευω οτι το καραβι με τα τωρινα του χρωματα αδικειται.Πολυ καλυτερο με των μινωικων.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ 28 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2001.ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΟ.
Pict2001027.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τοτε το βαπορι πεταγε.Καλοδιατηρημενο,πολυ ωραιοι χωροι καθαροι και πολυτελεστατοι και τρομερο πληρωμα.Αυθεντικη Κρητικη φιλοξενια βλεπεται.Και δυο φωτο του πλοιου με τα σινιαλα της Maritime Way στην Πατρα.ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.jpg

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ 1.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

....και με τα σημερινά του σινιάλα ταξιδεύοντας με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα!!!!!

Erotokritos on 20.06.2009.jpg

----------


## rousok

> Παιδια πιστευω πως τα ομορφοτερα σινιαλα που εχουν μπει στο πλοιο ησαν αυτα των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ.Οι φωτο που δημοσιευεται ολοι σας θα μας τρελανουν.


να συμφωνήσω και εγώ σε αυτό. το πλοίο φαινόταν ποιο μεγαλοπρεπές με την παλιά φορεσιά των μινωικών.
¶ποψή μου πάντα  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

> να συμφωνήσω και εγώ σε αυτό. το πλοίο φαινόταν ποιο μεγαλοπρεπές με την παλιά φορεσιά των μινωικών.
> ¶ποψή μου πάντα


Οπτικά ίσως, όμως έχω ακούσει ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία που διαχειρίζεται τα πλοία τώρα διατηρεί υψηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, ίσως ανάλογη των Μινωικών. Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ταξίδεψα αλλά εχω ακούσει καλά λόγια γενικά.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο πως δηλαδη εχουν ανακαινιστει ολοι οι εσωτερικοι χωροι του πλοιου,και πως η εταιρια του το προσεχει πολυ .Εγω στο πλοιο εχω μπει μονο επι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ.Για αυτο μιλαω και για τους τοτε χωρους. :Very Happy:

----------


## rousok

> Οπτικά ίσως, όμως έχω ακούσει ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία που διαχειρίζεται τα πλοία τώρα διατηρεί υψηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, ίσως ανάλογη των Μινωικών. Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ταξίδεψα αλλά εχω ακούσει καλά λόγια γενικά.


Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το σχόλιο μου ήταν καθαρά από οπτικής εμφάνισης. Συμφωνώ ότι η endeavor έχει κρατήσει πολύ καλο επίπεδο στα πλοία που έχει και προσωπικά εχω ταξιδέψει και με τα τρία.

----------


## gtogias

Ο Ερωτόκριτος Τ αναχωρεί από την Ηγουμενίτσα το Σάββατο 20 Ιουνίου 2009. Πάντως τα χρώματα του είναι ωραία. Για τον φίλο που του αρέσουν τα θεριακλίδικα βαπόρια:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45452

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο Ερωτόκριτος Τ αναχωρεί από την Ηγουμενίτσα το Σάββατο 20 Ιουνίου 2009. Πάντως τα χρώματα του είναι ωραία. Για τον φίλο που του αρέσουν τα θεριακλίδικα βαπόρια:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45452



Που είναι ο Opelmanos Να χορτάσει??? :Surprised:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αυτο ειναι ντουμανι!!!!!Ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο Ερωτόκριτος Τ αναχωρεί από την Ηγουμενίτσα το Σάββατο 20 Ιουνίου 2009. Πάντως τα χρώματα του είναι ωραία. Για τον φίλο που του αρέσουν τα θεριακλίδικα βαπόρια:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45452


Tέλεια φώτο τώρα μόλις την είδα.Θα την περάσω στο κινητό μου.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτό του Ερωτόκριτου στο νέο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας την Κυριακή 21 Ιουνίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45589

----------


## polykas

> Μια ακόμη φωτό του Ερωτόκριτου στο νέο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας την Κυριακή 21 Ιουνίου 2009:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45589


_Επαγγελματική λήψη φίλε gtogia.Mπράβο..._

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΟ ΤΟ 2001.
Pict2001042.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΟ ΤΟ 2001.
> Pict2001042.jpg


 ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ φροντίζει για την καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα του λιμανιού της Κέρκυρας!!!!

Erotokritos Smoked.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πω πω.Καρκίνος σκέτος  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πω πω.Καρκίνος σκέτος



Ελα τώρα που δεν σου άρεσε... :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ελα τώρα που δεν σου άρεσε...:mrgreen:


Τέλεια δεν το συζητώ.Αυτό έλειπε να μην μου άρεσε κιόλας.Για το περιβάλλον απλά το είπα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το πλοιο μετα την αναχωρηση του απο την Σαμη κινειται με σχετικα μικρη ταχυτητα τις ταξης των 10,... knots με προορισμο την Πατρα.Επισημη ωρα αφιξης ηταν 10.30 το πρωι.Αραγε συμβαινει κατι? Καποια μηχανικη βλαβη?

----------


## Apostolos

Τι έγινε βούλωσαν στα ρυχά τα ψυγεία???

----------


## cpt babis

> Το πλοιο μετα την αναχωρηση του απο την Σαμη κινειται με σχετικα μικρη ταχυτητα τις ταξης των 10,... knots με προορισμο την Πατρα.Επισημη ωρα αφιξης ηταν 10.30 το πρωι.Αραγε συμβαινει κατι? Καποια μηχανικη βλαβη?


Aπο την Ιταλια μεχρι την Σαμη η ταχυτητα του ηταν 13-15 μιλια.

----------


## Naias II

Με βλάβη ταξιδεύει αυτή την ώρα το επιβατηγό - οχματαγωγό πλοίο «Ερωτόκριτος» από Σάμη προς Πάτρα.
Το πλοίο, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 573 επιβάτες, πλέει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα και αναμένεται να φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στις 15.30 μ.μ.

Πηγή: TheSeaNation

----------


## mitsakos

> Με βλάβη ταξιδεύει αυτή την ώρα το επιβατηγό - οχματαγωγό πλοίο «Ερωτόκριτος» από Σάμη προς Πάτρα.
> Το πλοίο, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 573 επιβάτες, πλέει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα και αναμένεται να φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στις 15.30 μ.μ.
> 
> Πηγή: TheSeaNation


15.30 μ.μ. αφιξη στο λιμανι της πατρας ωρα 00.00 π.μ. αναχωριση με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου παντα μιας και ειναι γνωστο για τους "αερατους" ελιγμους που κανει!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

*O Καράβαρος μας έρχεται για την ετήσια του...*

----------


## CORFU

βγαινονταs το διαυλο στην Ηγουμενιτσα

eli 1.jpg

elli 2.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε μου αυτο το καραβι ειναι ο ΕΡΩΤΙΚΡΙΤΟΣ και οχι το ΕΛΛΗ Τ.Παρολαυτα οι φωτο ειναι πολυ ωραιες.

----------


## sylver23

Τα μηνυματά σας μεταφέρθηκαν εδω

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μια ερωτηση για να μου φυγει η περιεργια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ο ερωτοκριτος εκτος απο το λατω ειχε/εχει και αλλο αδερφο πλοιο στην ιαπωνια?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μια ερωτηση για να μου φυγει η περιεργια..ο ερωτοκριτος εκτος απο το λατω ειχε/εχει και αλλο αδερφο πλοιο στην ιαπωνια?


Μπα....μόνο δύο βγήκανε και ευτυχώς κατέληξαν στην Ελλάδα!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ena diafimistiko tou ERWTOKRITOY kai twn omostavlwn tou ploiwn stin Ipwnia!!
> 
> taiheiyof2.jpg


ο λογος που ρωτησα ειναι επειδη με μπερδεψε η μπροσουρα στην παραθεση..

----------


## ndimitr93

> ο λογος που ρωτησα ειναι επειδη με μπερδεψε η μπροσουρα στην παραθεση..


Η δεύτερη και η τρίτη φωτογραφία είναι το ίδιο πλοίο....... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

:Surprised: ops:ααα!! :Razz: το ψιλιαστηκα να σου πω την αληθεια.. :Wink: αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο το νοημα να βαλουν το ιδιο πλοιο 2 φορες σε φωτο..το κοκκινο ειναι το ΛΑΤΩ πιτσιρικι ε? :Wink: φοβερο και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ..πως κατανταει ομως ο ανθρωπος(τα πλοια στην προκειμενη)σημερα δυσανασχετω και μονο που τα βλεπω να ταξιδευουν..

----------


## ndimitr93

> ops:ααα!!το ψιλιαστηκα να σου πω την αληθεια..αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο το νοημα να βαλουν το ιδιο πλοιο 2 φορες σε φωτο..το κοκκινο ειναι το ΛΑΤΩ πιτσιρικι ε?φοβερο και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ..πως κατανταει ομως ο ανθρωπος(τα πλοια στην προκειμενη)σημερα δυσανασχετω και μονο που τα βλεπω να ταξιδευουν..


Οχι...το κόκκινο είναι ο Ερωτόκριτος....το Λατώ είναι το πράσινο... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Οχι...το κόκκινο είναι ο Ερωτόκριτος....το Λατώ είναι το πράσινο...





> ααα!!το ψιλιαστηκα να σου πω την αληθεια..αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο το νοημα να βαλουν το ιδιο πλοιο 2 φορες σε φωτο..το κοκκινο ειναι το ΛΑΤΩ πιτσιρικι ε?φοβερο και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ..πως κατανταει ομως ο ανθρωπος(τα πλοια στην προκειμενη)σημερα δυσανασχετω και μονο που τα βλεπω να ταξιδευουν..


οι 2 φωτο δειχνουν 2 διαφορετικα πλοια (προσεχτε τους ιαπονικους χαρακτηρες στις πλωρες, στο 1ο ειναι 5 ενω στο αλλο 4) τα οποια μοιαζουν(δεν παιρνω ορκο αν ειναι αυτα) με τα λατω/ερωτοκριτος αλλα εχουν διαφορες στα μπαλκονια... το επιβεβαιωνει και ο σουηδος!!!  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ishikari_1974.htm  δειτε τις φωτο και συγκρινετε...

----------


## ndimitr93

> οι 2 φωτο δειχνουν 2 διαφορετικα πλοια (προσεχτε τους ιαπονικους χαρακτηρες στις πλωρες, στο 1ο ειναι 5 ενω στο αλλο 4) τα οποια μοιαζουν(δεν παιρνω ορκο αν ειναι αυτα) με τα λατω/ερωτοκριτος αλλα εχουν διαφορες στα μπαλκονια... το επιβεβαιωνει και ο σουηδος!!!  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ishikari_1974.htm  δειτε τις φωτο και συγκρινετε...


Ναι...σωστό....αλλά εν τέλει είναι μόνο δύο.... :Wink:  Αυτό κρατάμε....τώρα πως τα βάφανε σε κάθε φωτογράφηση δεν μας αφορά!!! :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Απο τις ποιο ομορφες κρητικες ιστοριες... ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ-ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ

*100_2122.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλα φιλε theofilos-ship παραγματικα σημερα γραφεις ιστορια.

----------


## kalypso

μετά από την ξεκούρασή του στο Πέραμα,άρχισαν οι ετοιμασίες προκειμένου να περάσει επιθεώρηση και να ξεκινήσει στις 12 Μαρτίου τα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα ανησυχίσει με την ακηνισία, αρκετών μηνών. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ήταν το πρώτο της εταιρείας που βγήκε σε ακηνισία.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλά νέα! 




> μετά από την ξεκούρασή του στο Πέραμα,άρχισαν οι ετοιμασίες προκειμένου να περάσει επιθεώρηση και να ξεκινήσει στις 12 Μαρτίου τα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## polykas

_Με κάθε επιφύλαξη το πλοίο μάλλον θα δεξαμενιστεί στην  Αυλίδα της Χαλκίδας..._

----------


## konigi

Και πέρυσι εκεί δεν είχε κάνει την ετήσια?
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος..

----------


## cpt babis

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν στο Περαμα και επειδη υπηρξε ενα προβλημα με το bow thruster πηγε Χαλκιδα

----------


## polykas

_Το πλοίο άνοιξε και το ΑIS ._

----------


## polykas

_Tί γίνεται με το ομορφοβάπορο.Το σύστημα το δείχνει ότι ξεκινάει στις 13/3._

----------


## polykas

Ξεκίνησε από το Πέραμα.Λογικά πάει στην Πάτρα... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Στην ράδα στάση μάλλον για ανεφοδιασμό.

----------


## kalypso

αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται καθ'οδόν για Πάτρα....αναμένεται άφιξή κατά τις 7 το πρωί....τη περασμένη Κυριακή το επισκέφτηκα και ομολογώ ότι απογοητεύτηκα από αυτά που αντίκρυσα στο εσωτερικό του....οι μήνες ακινησίας αλλά και ότι πρόκειται για ένα παλίο σκαρί,δεν δικαιολογούν την πλήρη εγκατάληψη...ας ελπίσουμε όταν θα βγεί για μετασκευή μετά από 6 μήνες (έχει περιθώριο μέχρι τελος του χρόνου) να βελτιωθεί η καταστασή του....
φίλε mastrokosta....αν ήσουν σε αυτό το καραβι....που να έβλεπες τη καμπινα σου..... :Sad:

----------


## polykas

Κρίμα για το καράβι.¶ς ελπίσουμε σε κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή η εταιρεία του να του κάνει μια γερή ανακαίνιση.

----------


## kalypso

welcome home!!!μετά από αρκετό καιρό ξανά στα πατρινά νερά!κατά τις 6 παρά έφτασε στη Πάτρα και έμεινε στη ράδα μέχρι τις 7 και μισή όπου αργά αργά μπήκε στο λιμάνι περνώντας από το ξεριζωμένο πλέον πράσινο..... 
P3130903.JPG

P3130913.JPG

----------


## kalypso

κάποια πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν ποτέ....μαύρος μπουχός και ρυμουλκό!!!

P3130930.JPG
επιτέλους 8 και 22' έδεσε στην 11!αναμένεται αναχώρηση 17 και 30....εκτός απροόπτου!!!
P3130933.JPG

----------


## Leo

Βρε καλώς την kalypso, ευχαριστούμε για τη κάλυψη, να είσαι καλάααα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> welcome home!!!μετά από αρκετό καιρό ξανά στα πατρινά νερά!κατά τις 6 παρά έφτασε στη Πάτρα και έμεινε στη ράδα μέχρι τις 7 και μισή όπου αργά αργά μπήκε στο λιμάνι περνώντας από το ξεριζωμένο πλέον πράσινο.....


Ευχαριστουμε Καλυψω  για το πρωινο ρεπορταζ. Να ρωτησω κατι ο φαρος ειναι γκρεμισμενος απο το Ιονιαν Κινγκ? Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι, ισχυει η φραση "καραβια βγηκαν στην στερια" και οχι οτι μονο βρηκε η προπελα απο κατω...

----------


## polykas

> κάποια πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν ποτέ....μαύρος μπουχός και ρυμουλκό!!!
> 
> P3130930.JPG
> επιτέλους 8 και 22' έδεσε στην 11!αναμένεται αναχώρηση 17 και 30....εκτός απροόπτου!!! 
> P3130933.JPG


Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Καλυψώ για την όμορφη φωτογραφική κάλυψη του πλοίου από την  Πάτρα.

----------


## kalypso

> Ευχαριστουμε Καλυψω για το πρωινο ρεπορταζ. Να ρωτησω κατι ο φαρος ειναι γκρεμισμενος απο το Ιονιαν Κινγκ? Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι, ισχυει η φραση "καραβια βγηκαν στην στερια" και οχι οτι μονο βρηκε η προπελα απο κατω...


αν και εκτός θέματος ....το φαναρι έπεσε θύμα του Ιόνιαν Κίνγκ.....

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε και καλα του ταξιδια...αρκετα το βλεπαμε περαμα.

----------


## Trakman

Χθες το πρωί στην Πάτρα

Trakakis_P3138666.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ερωτόκριτος εν πλω... Μιλάμε για άμπασο βαπόρι που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το αδερφό του... Και γι' αυτό μ' αρέσει πολύ ! Στον Γιώργο (Trakman), Μάνο (vinman), αλκυόνη, Leo και φανούλα...

DSC06380.jpg

----------


## vinman

*....merci monsieur Thanasis...!!!
Για σένα αλλά και για την Αντριάννα (Αλκυόνη),Γιώργο (Trakman),Leo,Φανούλα,Φώτη (dokimakos21),Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos)!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83413

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!Υπέροχη φωτογραφία!! Και εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο από το αδελφό του έχει κάτι το ξεχωριστό.....*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Eνοείται οτί είναι πολύ ποιό όμορφο από το Λατώ και από μέσα αλλά και απ' έξω είναι ποίο ελαφρύ και ποιό φινετσάτο !

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία απο την προχθεσινή μας συνάντηση με τον Ερωτόκριτο..!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Αλκυόνη,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,
Captain_nionios,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Artmios sintihakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83613

----------


## Trakman

Εν πλω στις 6/4
Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, Leo, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009, Γιάννης Φ, ΓιάννηςΤ, nickosps

Trakakis_P4060156a.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μανο και Γιωργο σας ευχαριστω για τις φωτογραφιες του βαπορα.Σε συγκριση με το ΛΑΤΩ το προτιμω περισσοτερο.Ειναι πιο ''στεγνο'' πιο λιτο και θυμιζει περισσοτερο Ιαπωνια.Πανεμορφο...

----------


## vinman

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία-αριστούργημα!!
Για σένα αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους συνταξιδιώτες η παρακάτω φωτογραφία την ώρα που γύρισε κόντρα στον ήλιο και η αριστερή πλευρά του θάμπωσε απο τον καπνό της τσιμινιέρας του!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83774

----------


## nickosps

Οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι εκπληκτικές και με πολύ ωραία χρώματα! Trakman ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Trakman

Φούντο η δεξιά!

Trakakis_P4100398.jpg

Trakakis_P4100399.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες Γιωργο.Κοντινες με ωραια χρωματα και την καταλληλη στιγμη εγινε το κλικ

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικές Γιώργο!!!
Ολοζώντανες!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Trakman και τον Thanasis89!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84503

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ωραια φωτογραφια τι ωραιο βαπορι!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Από σκέτη περιέργεια, γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς γιατί το πλοίο στις 29. Απριλίου έχει ένα και μοναδικό δρομολόγιο για Σάμη;  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Από σκέτη περιέργεια, γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς γιατί το πλοίο στις 29. Απριλίου έχει ένα και μοναδικό δρομολόγιο για Σάμη;


 
Χωρίς να γνωρίζω, αλλά από παρόμοιες καταστάσεις μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι κάποιο ή κάποια groups θα πάνε κάπου, που σε αριθμό θα είναι αξιοσέβαστος, ώστε το πλοίο να εξυπηρετήσει περνόντας απο την Σάμη. Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο, τώρα το αν είναι θέμα επιβίβασης ή αποβίβασης αυτό....  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:  
Καμιά φωτογραφία δε θα ήταν άσχημη! Γιώργο (Ιθάκη), μας ακούς; :mrgreen:




> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω, αλλά από παρόμοιες καταστάσεις μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι κάποιο ή κάποια groups θα πάνε κάπου, που σε αριθμό θα είναι αξιοσέβαστος, ώστε το πλοίο να εξυπηρετήσει περνόντας απο την Σάμη. Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο, τώρα το αν είναι θέμα επιβίβασης ή αποβίβασης αυτό....

----------


## vinman

*Μέχρι να το δούμε απο την Σάμη ας το ξαναδούμε κάπου στο Ιόνιο..!!!
Για τους συνταξιδιώτες μου εκείνης της ημέρας αλλά και τον Μάρκο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85727

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο. Του πάνε τα φανταχτερά χρώματα, κατά τη γνώμη μου  :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Trakman

Δεν ξέρω μήπως παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα, κατεβαίνει με μισό "δρόμο".

----------


## Trakman

Εάν λειτουργεί σωστά το AIS, τότε έχει σχεδόν σταματήσει λίγο πριν μπει στον Πατραϊκό. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι τίποτα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Εάν λειτουργεί σωστά το AIS, τότε έχει σχεδόν σταματήσει λίγο πριν μπει στον Πατραϊκό. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι τίποτα.


Aμα υπάρχουν τα χρήματα και η θέληση φίλε Γιώργο ότι πρόβλημα και αν έχει θα φτιαχτεί μην αγχώνεσαι.Αυτά είναι σίδερα και φτιάχνουν :Very Happy: Υγεία πάνω απ 'όλα!

----------


## Super Jet

Με 12 κόμβους πηγαίνει αυτην την στιγμή με κατεύθηνση το λιμάνι της πάτρας.

----------


## trelaras

Από το πρωί με 10-12 κομβους πήγαινε!μάθαμε τι βλάβη έχει?

----------


## Trakman

Δοκιμαστικό εκτελεί αυτη τη στιγμή ο Ερωτόκριτος.

----------


## Νικόλας

Ερωτοκριτος στην Ηγουμενίτσα !
P5060698.jpg
σε όλους τους φίλους !

----------


## sea_serenade

Μοναδικός ο βάπορας σε κάθε του πόζα!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ε αφού σου αρέσει για σένα άλλες δύο ! :Very Happy: 
P4030357.jpg

P4030360.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Νικόλας,Γιάννης Φ,
sea_serenade,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Appia_1978,Corfu,Captain!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90137

----------


## captain

Thanks Vinman!!! :Very Happy: Βρήκες χρόνο και ανέβασες ομορφιές και εδώ και σε άλλα θέματα...Όλες υπέροχες :Wink: !!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Απίθανη φωτο, ιδανική για desktop........ Thank you!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Απίθανη φωτο, ιδανική για desktop........ Thank you!!!!!


 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΦΙΛΕ VINMAN!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

Vinman ευχαριστούμε για την τρομερή φώτο !!
ας βάλω και άλλη μια την πλώρη του ! :Very Happy: 
P4030380.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο vinman,CORFU,sea serenade,polykas και σε ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ !

----------


## trelaras

> Vinman ευχαριστούμε για την τρομερή φώτο !!
> ας βάλω και άλλη μια την πλώρη του !
> P4030380.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο vinman,CORFU,sea serenade,polykas και σε ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ !


Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Η ! ! ! ! :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη....Μπραβο φιλε Νικολα.

----------


## sea_serenade

All the money as usual Νικόλα!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στην Πατρα στις 17-5 για ολους τους φιλους ...

----------


## mch

Και μία από εμένα το περασμένο καλοκαίρι στην Ηγουμενίτσα με υπερβολική ζέστη πάνω από τον Ίκαρο.
100_1349 _ii.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Χθεσινή αναχώρηση απο την Πάτρα!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Polykas,Rocinante,Captain_nionios,Νικό  λας,
sea_serenade,Appia_1978,Tasos@@@,Captain,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,
dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92508

----------


## polykas

> *Χθεσινή αναχώρηση απο την Πάτρα!
> Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Polykas,Rocinante,Captain_nionios,Νικό  λας,
> sea_serenade,Appia_1978,Tasos@@@,Captain,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,
> dokimakos21!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92508


_Aπλά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ.Mπράβο Μάνο..._

----------


## mch

Στην Πάτρα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008.
100_0406_ii.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη φοτο φιλε mch

----------


## trelaras

> Στην Πάτρα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008.
> 100_0406_ii.jpg


Τα καινουρια χρωματα του πανε καλυτερα!!!;-)

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε trelara. :Wink:  Το πορτοκαλοκοκκινο με το μπλε του παει πιο πολυ.

----------


## mch

Eυχαριστώ πολυ και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας. Το πορτοκαλί του δίνει μια ζωντάνια!! :Wink:

----------


## thniakos

Βλάβη στο bow thruster του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ" Ν.Π. 11550, παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα στις 09.15, κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Το πλοίο προσέδεσε και αποβίβασε με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες του, ενώ το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο στις 18.00 για Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντεζι δεν εκτελέστηκε και οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της εταιρείας. Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί βεβαιωτικό διατήρησης κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
best portal .gr :Mad:

----------


## vinman

*Προχθεσινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου!
Για τους φίλους Polykas,Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92748

----------


## polykas

_Υπέροχη Μάνο.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο τη συννεφιασμένη Πάτρα!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Polykas,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,Κάρολος,
roussosf,zozef,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain,diag  oras,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93142

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ αρχοντικη και ομορφη. Να σαι καλα ρε Μανο!!!

----------


## captain

Όντως φίλε Captain_Nionios....Από τις φωτογραφίες που εξηγεί απόλυτα τη λατρεία μας για τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία...
Και ο Μάνος ξέρει να σε ταξιδεύει με μία λήψη....!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το παπόρο "κόλλησε" βλάβη απο το BRIDGE και παραμένει απο την Κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93557

----------


## Thanasis89

Ishikari... Δια χειρός Vinman... Ευχαριστούμε κ. Μάνο ! Είναι όλες τόσο όμορφες !  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Αφιξη του Ερωτοκριτου χθες το πρωι στο λιμανι της Πατρας. Πλεον αποτι ειδα υπαρχει συνοδεια ρυμουλκου και στις αναχωρησεις και στις αφιξεις που το βοηθαει.

DSC_7738(1).JPG

----------


## dm9623

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από κάποιο φίλο, έμπορο οπωροκηπευτικών (οδηγό φορτηγού και τακτικό "θαμώνα" της Endeavor),
τέλος Αυγούστου/αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ο Ερωτόκριτος αποσύρεται (μάλλον οριστικά) από τη γραμμή Πάτρας-Ηγουμενίτσας-Μπρίντιζι.
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πραγματι αυτο ειναι αληθεια το εχω ακουσει κ εγω.Αλλωστε λογικο ειναι καθως ο βαπορας δεν τραβαει πλεον..συνεχεις βλαβες,αναγκαια παρουσια ρυμουλκων και κατα την αφιξη κ κατα την αναχωρηση στο λιμανι της πατρας,μεγαλη καταναλωση καυσιμων κ αλλα...

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα στις 5 Ιουνίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Captain,ελμεψη,Leo!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94779

----------


## captain

> *Αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα στις 5 Ιουνίου!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Captain,ελμεψη,Leo!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94779


Ομορφιές..δια χειρός Vinman... :Wink: !!
Να σαι καλά φίλε Μάνο..Σε ευχαριστώ, την "καλημέρα" μου..

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αυτη η φωτογραφια μαλλον εδω πρεπει να μπει αν και δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Οταν πριν κανα μηνα η Πατρα φιλοξενουσε τους harleaδες που προσπαθουσαν να σπασουν το ρεκορ Γκινες...τελικα το εσπασαν απ'οτι ακουσα....σαν τα μανιταρια ξεφυτρωναν απο καθε γωνια...με φοντο το παπορι μας....
Για ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες μηχανοβιους!! :Razz: ...

----------


## Ergis

γιατι ομως στον αποπλου-καταπλου το συνοδευουν ρυμουλκα.καποια δυσλειτουργεια των μηχανων;

----------


## diagoras

> γιατι ομως στον αποπλου-καταπλου το συνοδευουν ρυμουλκα.καποια δυσλειτουργεια των μηχανων;


 Πολυυυυυ πολυυυυ δυσκολο στην μανουβρα,δυσκινητο και με λιγο προσω και λιγο αναποδα στην μανουβρα και με μπαταριστες μηχανες

----------


## Ergis

> Πολυυυυυ πολυυυυ δυσκολο στην μανουβρα,δυσκινητο και με λιγο προσω και λιγο αναποδα στην μανουβρα και με μπαταριστες μηχανες


συμφωνοι,τοσα χρονια ομως δεν ειχε συνοδεια καθε φορα...........

----------


## MILTIADIS

Δεν εχει σημασια το οτι δεν ειχε συνοδεια τοσα χρονια..και το μπλου σταρ παρος για παραδειγμα μπορει σε 25 χρονια να χρειαζεται ρυμουλκο για να δενει..οσο παλιωνει κατι.. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλα μην τα τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο σακούλι! Και το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ 35 ήταν αλλα τα στροφιλίκια τα έκανε πάντα! Ολα ειναι σχέση πλοίου - ελληκτικών ικανοτήτων και ανθρώπου... Το Λατώ γιατι ποτέ δεν έχει παρει Ρ/Κ?

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να κάνει την μανούβρα ??Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία η παλαιότητα ωστέ να μην μπορεί να κάνει μία κίνηση πρόσδεσης

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Appia_1978,
Nikos_V,zozef,TSS APOLLON,Καρολος,Captain_nionios,Polykas,ελμεψη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98956

----------


## Ergis

πο πο καπνιλα.....υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος φωτογραφος μας να το βγαλει οταν ειναι με συνοδεια ρυμουλκου;

----------


## ελμεψη

> πο πο καπνιλα.....υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος φωτογραφος μας να το βγαλει οταν ειναι με συνοδεια ρυμουλκου;



Φιλε Εργη οριστε η φωτογραφια που ζητησες ...

DSC_7812(1).JPG

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε Εργη οριστε η φωτογραφια που ζητησες ...
> 
> DSC_7812(1).JPG


σευχαριστω πολυ

υπαρχουν *2 πλευρες* που μπορει να το δει κανενας αυτο.
*
1* η ομορφη πλευρα 
και τα *κρουαζιεροπλοια* χρειαζονται την συνοδεια ρυμουλκων :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
και η ασχημη πλευρα
*2* οτι λογω διαφορων προβληματων το βαπορι δεν μπορει να προσεγγισει μονο του :Sad:  :Sad: 

εγω προτιμαω την πρωτη παντως!

----------


## Apostolos

Ακομα και τα πολύ παλιότερα χρόνια που το πλοίο ήταν στις δόξες του θυμάμαι φώτο με το Ρ/Κ Πατρεύς να το βοηθάει... Απλά ειναι η τάση της Πάτρας στα δύσκολα να δέχετε "σπρώξιμο"...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ειναι apostolos!Και παλιοτερα υπηρχαν και αλλα δυσκολα πλοια που ηθελαν βοηθεια.Οπως IONIAN GALAXY \ISLAND , LATO , POSEIDON, MEDITERRANEAN SEA/SKY.Σημερα τα νεοτευκτα πλοια, που εχει πολλα η πατρα , εχουν πολλες δυνατοτητες στην μανουβρα.
Και κατι αλλο.Να θυμησω οτι το ερωτοκριτος επι μινωικων ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που εκανε πατρα ανκονα σε μολις 24 ωρες οταν τα μεντιτερανεαν ηθελαν 36 ωρες δηλαδη δυο διανυκτερευσεις επι του πλοιου

----------


## Appia_1978

Οι δύο διανυκτερεύσεις όμως φίλε ΒΕΝ, ήταν πιο γλυκές ...  :Wink:  Τώρα, ούτε που προλαβαίνεις να δεις καλά καλά το πλοίο και έφτασες κιόλας. Παλιές καλές εποχές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Eρωτόκριτος Τ στην Πάτρα

Trakakis_7283945.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους φιλους ιαπωνεζοφιλους αν γνωριζουν κατι για διαφορα ισχυος μεταξυ Ερωτοκριτου και Λατω. Ο Σουηδος, που βεβαια ειναι επιρρεπης στα λαθη, δινει οτι ο Εωρτοκριτος εχει 27580 KW ενω το Λατω 20594 KW. Βεβαια αν κανετε τη μετατροπη των 20594 KW σε ιππους βγαινει οτι ειναι 27606 hp περιπου, δηλαδη σχεδον ταυτοσυμη με τη δηλωμενη ισχυ του Ερωτοκριτου σε KW. Να υποθεσουμε λοιπον οτι ειναι ενα λαθος στη μοναδα μετρησης η υπαρχει καποια ουσιαστικη διαφορα μεταξυ των βαποριων; Κατα δευτερον, μετα το προβλημα που ειχε το forum το Μαρτιο εκαναν φτερα δυο φωτογραφιες του βαποριου στη Σαμη απο τον Αυγουστο του 2007 και συγκεκριμενα απο τις 13/8/2007. Αφιερωμενες λοιπον φυσικα στο δασκαλο Trakman για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια του και σε οσους αρεσει το βαπορι . Εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ και ισως κανω ενα ταξιδι μαζι του στα τελη Σεπτεμβρη!!!


Erotokritos_Sami_13_8_2007.JPG

Erotokritos_Sami_13_8_2010_2.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Αν προλάβεις γιατι άκουσα ότι Σεπτέμβρη μας αφήνει χρόνους...

----------


## minoan

Μηχανική βλάβη στο «ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ» σημειώθηκε χθες το μεσημέρι. 

Στις 15:50 π.μ. ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πάτρας ότι επρόκειτο για βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου, λίγη ώρα προτού το καράβι ξεκινήσει για το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο προς Μπρίνταζι Ιταλίας. 

Τελικά το πλοίο απέπλευσε στις 21:30, ύστερα από την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς, ωστόσο από τους 432 επιβάτες ταξίδεψαν μόνο οι 355, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι ακύρωσαν τα εισιτήριά τους. 

*πηγή*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα τη βλαβη που εγραψε παραπανω ο φιλος minoan το πλοιο ειχε καθυστερηση στα  λιμανια που προσεγγιζε. Σημερα για αλλη μια φορα φαινεται οτι παρουσιασε προβλημα γιατι μετα τον αποπλου του απο τη Σαμη για Πατρα πηγαινε με 11 κομβους και εκανε 5.5 ωρες να φτασει. Προς το παρον δεν εχει φυγει ξανα για Σαμη-Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπριντεζι ενω ειχε προγραμματισμενη αναχωρηση στις 17:30!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕROTOKRITOS T. μπαινει με μεγαλοπρεπεια απο την βορεια στο λιμανι της πατρας

IMG_9564.JPG

----------


## despo

Μεχρι (το πολύ) τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου θα κάνει δρομολόγια, έχοντας ηδη αντικαταστήσει το Ελλη που είχε λείψει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα απο τη γραμμή και το Ιονιαν Κουην που θα πάει στη δεξαμενή. Ομως το μέλλον του φαίνεται εξαιρετικά αβέβαιο, αφου πρεπει να γίνουν δαπανηφόρες αλλαγές στο πλοίο, προκειμένου να προσαρμοστεί στους νεους κανονισμούς, πράγμα που ο οποιοσδήποτε που πρέπει να βάλει το χέρι στη τσέπη δεν το αποφασίζει ευκολα για ενα πλοίο που σημπληρώνει 36 χρόνια ζωής. Μακάρι βέβαια να γίνουν όλα, προκειμένου το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο να παραμείνει ενεργό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ακουγεται πραγματι για τελος σεπτεμβριου, αλλα για το μελλον τιποτα δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει ακομα.Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο βαπορι και σουπερ καλοταξιδο.Μακαρι.....

----------


## vinman

*Στη συννεφιασμένη Πάτρα λίγα λεπτά μετά την αναχώρηση του στις 5 Ιουνίου!
Για τους φίλους Captain_nionios,Appia_1978,ιθακη,trelaras,Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105580

----------


## nippon

Μια μπροσουρα του 1987 της TAIHEYIO FERRY! 
ISHIKARI

taiheiyof.jpg
geocities.jp/newkiyose/nihonenkain2.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφο και καλο βαπορι.Ευχαριστω για το ευρημα nippon οπως και για ολα τα συναφη που βαζεις

----------


## lissos

Kαι με "μουστάκια" στην τσιμινιέρα, ίδια με αυτά που έιχε κάποτε το Λατό.
Και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που τα αφαίρεσαν.

----------


## juanito

Εχουμε κανενα νεο για το πλοιο ?
Ειναι αληθεια οτι απο 01/10 κατεβαινει προς τα κατω ?

----------


## ελμεψη

29/9/2010 και ωρα 16.27 και ο Ερωτοκριτος οπως το ηθελαν οι φημες εγκατεληψε το λιμανι της Πατρας με πορεια τον Πειραια. Αραγε θα ξαναγυρισει ή ηταν και η τελευταια αναχωρηση του απο την Πατρα? Το μελλον θα δειξει...

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Καμία σχέση με το αδερφό του... Είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο ! Μακάρι να μην μας αφήσει ακόμα... 

DSC063782.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στους nippon και Captain Nionios

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια του αρχοντικου Γιαπωνεζου!!! Ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και απ'οσο εχω δει με φρεσκο ξενοδοχειακο σε διακοσμιση!!! Το αδερφο του δεν θεωρω πως ειναι κακο Θανο, απλα σε ορισμενα σημεια ειναι πολυ παλιομοδιτικο και ισως πολυ χτισμενο στην πρυμη. Παρ' ολα αυτα το καλοκαιρι ανεβοκατεβαινε με 20.5 κομβους :shock:!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό το Λατώ Νιόνιο. Πολύ σωστά τα λες είναι η διαφορά φρέσκου με παλιομοδίτικο. Αλλά καμιά φορά νιώθω το Λατώ να παραπαίει, σε αντίθεση με τον Ερωτόκριτο που βγάζει μια απίστευτη αρχοντια. Ίσως είναι Ιδέα μου... Οι Αγάπες δεν κρύβονται !  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ε ειναι αυτο το παλιομοδιτικο και προχειρο που εχει το Λατω σε ορισμενα σημεια του και το περισσοτερο χτισιμο του που του αφερει ποντους απο την απλοτητα και την αρχοντια του. Ο Ερωτοκριτος τα εχει κρατησει αυτα...

----------


## Thanasis89

Μην ξεχνάμε και το χρώμα, το οποίο δεν έτυχε πέτυχε... Του κρύβει πολλά χρόνια !  :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ο Ερωτοκριτος στο Περαμα χθες το πρωι..
Για ολους τους φιλους του βαπορα!!
DSCN1202.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ήρθε η ώρα να πούμε το τελευταίο αντίο στον βάπορα...
Σύμφωνα με αυτό το link το πλοίο πουλήθηκε για σκραπ για 366,5 $ τον τόνο... Ξέρει κανεις το Light ship του για να υπολογίσουμε τελική τιμη???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κρίμα δεν είναι να πάει για σκράπ??
Αφού υπάρχει η ΝΕΛ...:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Κρίμα δεν είναι να πάει για σκράπ??
> Αφού υπάρχει η ΝΕΛ...:mrgreen:


 Και που να το βάλει ρε φίλε η Νελ Θεσσαλονίκη -Ηράκλειο με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Σύρο και την Μύκονο???

----------


## despo

Ενταξει στο τέλος θα αστειευόμαστε με οποιο καράβι είναι υποψήφιο για διάλυση να λέμε οτι μπορεί να το πάρει η ΝΕΛ. Στο δια ταυτα τωρα, εγω βλέπω οτι παίρνει πλεον διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας η 'επιδημία' των αναχωρούντων για διάλυση πλοίων και νομίζω ειναι η πρώτη φορά που μεσα σε τόσο συντομο χρονικό διάστημα τόσα πολλά πλοια φευγουν για τα διαλυτήρια. Πριν μερικά χρόνια τουλάχιστον, μεσολαβουσε ενα χρονικό διάστημα που οι εταιρείες περίμεναν μηπως φανεί καποιος αγοραστής.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται το κόστος εναρμόσης είναι απαγορευτικά υψηλό σε σχέση με την οικονομική ευρωστία των αντίστοιχων (συνήθως μικρών) εταιρειών και την απομένουσα διάρκεια ζωής των πλοίων. Δυστυχώς ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια μαλλον δεν εχει προβλημα ευρωστιας αλλα εχει ενα πλοιο στα σκαρια που θα καλυψει την απουσια του ερωτοκριτου με το παραπανω.Εκτος αυτου τεσσερα πλοια για brindisi ειναι πολλα ακομα και το καλοκαιρι

----------


## noulos

> Ήρθε η ώρα να πούμε το τελευταίο αντίο στον βάπορα...
> Σύμφωνα με αυτό το link το πλοίο πουλήθηκε για σκραπ για 366,5 $ τον τόνο... Ξέρει κανεις το Light ship του για να υπολογίσουμε τελική τιμη???


Δες εδώ Απόστολε.

----------


## mch

Ααχ...Κρίμα!¶λλο ένα καλοτάξιδο και με μεγάλη ιστορία πλοίο,θα καταλήξει παλιοσίδερα... :Sad: Πάντως όλο και κάποια εταιρία θα εξυπηρετούνταν με τον Ερωτόκριτο,όλο και σε κάποια γραμμή θα μπορούσαμε να τον βάλουμε...Αλλά δυστυχώς στον επαγγελματισμό δεν χωράνε συναισθηματισμοί...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πάντως όλο και κάποια εταιρία θα εξυπηρετούνταν με τον Ερωτόκριτο,όλο και σε κάποια γραμμή θα μπορούσαμε να τον βάλουμε....


Θα μπορουσε να το παρει η ΑΝΕΚ για παραδειγμα και να το διπλωσει με το ΛΑΤΩ στα χανια κανοντας πραξη ετσι τον κρυφο της ποθο για δρομολογηση του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στο ηρακλειο..:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Περα απο την πλακα,καλο τελευταιο ταξιδι ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΕ της αδριατικης!!

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ερωτόκριτος Τ......13/10/2010* στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Ξέρουμε πότε θα φύγει ή έφυγε? :Sad:  


ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 01 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυστυχως δεν το προλαβα για μερικες μερες στην τελευταια του αναχωρηση απο την Πατρα. Τελευταια συναντηση μαζι του τον περασμενο Ιουνιου, μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Πατρας με παρεα μιας και μονος του πλεον δεν τα πολυκαταφερνε. Ενα ωραιο καραβι της κλασικης ιαπωνεζικης ναυπηγικης γραμμης που σιγα σιγα θα εξαφανιστει απο τις θαλασσες μας και θα μας αφησει ωραιες αναμνησεις... Καλο ταξιδι λοιπον.

DSC_7799(1).JPG
Πατρα, Ιουνιος 2010

----------


## dm9623

Κάπου 3 εκ. $ άκουσα από το πλήρωμα του Έλλη Τ. ότι το έδιωξαν.
Κρίμα, πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, αλλά πολύ ώρα στη μανούβρα βρε παιδάκι μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ερωτόκριτος Τ στις 19/10/2010 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 01 19-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Κάπου 3 εκ. $ άκουσα από το πλήρωμα του Έλλη Τ. ότι το έδιωξαν.



366.5 $/LDT x 11000 LDT = 4.031.500 $

σύμφωνα με το Weber Seas.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ερωτόκριτος Τ στις 01/11/2010 φωτογραφημένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:wink::grin:.

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 05 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

telika to ploio pou brisketai?

----------


## pantelis2009

> telika to ploio pou brisketai?


 Φίλε μου στις 01/11/2010 που πήγα απο ΝΑΥΣΙ ήταν εκεί. Την Δευτέρα θα ξανα περάσω. Μία ακόμη φωτο απο τις 01/11 χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 06.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Φίλε μου στις 01/11/2010 που πήγα απο ΝΑΥΣΙ ήταν εκεί. Την Δευτέρα θα ξανα περάσω. Μία ακόμη φωτο απο τις 01/11 χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 06.jpg


euxaristw polu!  :Wink:

----------


## MASTEF

to ploio etoimazetai kai entos oligon hmeron anaxorei.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

μετα απο τοσο καιρο με κλειστο το ais του,σημερα ξανα εκπεμπει σημα....
μαλλον πλησιαζει η μοιραια ωρα....
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ερωτόκριτος στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 01/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε ελμεψη, ιθακη, Νικόλας, CORFU, Trakman, Tasos@@@, xidianakis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 07.jpg

----------


## proussos

*ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ. (για τους πιο μυημένους και "σύντομους")...ΕΡΩΤΑΣ.*
*Τότε στην Ηγουμενίτσα...ξημέρωμα της 18/07/2009 !*
*Ένας ακούραστος εργάτης που τίμησε με την παρουσία του τα νερά και τα λιμάνια του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής.*

----------


## Apostolos

Πλέον με το όνομα KRITOS και σημαία Comores... Σύντομα το χάνουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Apostolos καμιά φωτο????

----------


## Apostolos

Θα πάω σε φίλο στο Πέραμα και αν έχει νέο όνομα στην πρύμη θα το βγάλω έστω και νύχτα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως φίλε Απόστολε το Ais του επιβεβαιώνει τα λεγόμενα σου :Wink: . Μένει να δούμε και καμιά φωτο :Very Happy: . Κοντός ψαλμός ......δηλαδή.


KRITOS (ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ) 10 03-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ένας ένας το διαλάμε κι αραιώνουμε.... εύχομαι να μην είναι κολλητικό και πάρει η μπάλα και τα διπλανά......

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο απο την πλωρη του.Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το nautilia !!!
IMG_2495.JPG

----------


## CORFU

εσβησαν το Ερωτο και αφησαν το Κριτοs τι να πω!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο IONIAN STAR για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. 
Ελπίζω φίλε Leo να μην είναι κολλητικό, αν και κάποιο (Mami- Saos) πρεπε να είχε φύγει απο καιρό.

----------


## samurai

Την Τρίτη φεύγει ο βάπορας για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι:cry:

----------


## alcaeos

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω !!! 
  Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί όταν ένα πλοίο φεύγει για scrap πρέπει  να αλλάξει όνομα ;
  Εντάξει για την σημαία αλλά για το όνομα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ….

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι σπάνια το πάει η εταιρία που ουσιαστικά το έχει. Το αγοράζει συνήθως κάποιος μεσολαβιτής όπου με δικό του πλήρωμα (ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του) το παει στο σκραπατζίδικο. Οι λόγοι όπως καταλαβαίνετε ειναι οικονομικοί.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Δεν αλλάζουν πάντως όλα όνομα. Ας πούμε το Apollon, Siren, Grecia... δεν άλλαξαν

----------


## alcaeos

> Γιατι σπάνια το πάει η εταιρία που ουσιαστικά το έχει. Το αγοράζει συνήθως κάποιος μεσολαβιτής όπου με δικό του πλήρωμα (ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του) το παει στο σκραπατζίδικο. Οι λόγοι όπως καταλαβαίνετε ειναι οικονομικοί.


 Ευχαριστώ Απόστολε για την άμεση απάντηση σου !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεν αλλάζουν πάντως όλα όνομα. Ας πούμε το Apollon, Siren, Grecia... δεν άλλαξαν


Αυτά πήγαν Τουρκία και χωρίς κάποιον ενδιάμεσο αγοραστή...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σημαία Comoros το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το ais. Αυτό που βρίσκεται;*

----------


## captain 83

Νήσοι Κομόρες είναι ένα σύμπλεγμα, αποτελούμενο από τρία νησιά, και βρίσκονται στις ανατολικές ακτές της Αφρικής, κοντά στην Μαδαγασκάρη.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το πλοίο παίρνει καύσιμα τώρα.Οπότε λογικά θα μας αφήσει εντός της εβδομάδας.

----------


## knossos palace

Μαλλον εφυγε....

----------


## BULKERMAN

Στη ράδα είναι...

----------


## MASTEF

προορισμος του το μπαγκλαντες για σκραπ.

----------


## despo

Οπως φαίνεται και στο χάρτη, αλλά και γραφει το ελλ. ακτοπλοια, το πλοιο αυτή τη στιγμή ειναι στη ράδα και παίρνει πετρέλαια. Οποιος μπορεί καλό θα είναι να το αποθανατίσει πριν φύγει για το 'αιώνιο' ταξείδι...

----------


## opelmanos

> Οπως φαίνεται και στο χάρτη, αλλά και γραφει το ελλ. ακτοπλοια, το πλοιο αυτή τη στιγμή ειναι στη ράδα και παίρνει πετρέλαια. Οποιος μπορεί καλό θα είναι να το αποθανατίσει πριν φύγει για το 'αιώνιο' ταξείδι...


Ξέρεις τι πίκρα είναι φίλε μου να κάθεσαι να περιμένεις στο δρόμο για ώρες ατελείωτες χωρίς να γνωρίζεις την ωρα αναχώρησης ??¶σε καλύτερα μην το βιώσεις ....Ρώτα εμένα

----------


## Ergis

> Ξέρεις τι πίκρα είναι φίλε μου να κάθεσαι να περιμένεις στο δρόμο για ώρες ατελείωτες χωρίς να γνωρίζεις την ωρα αναχώρησης ??¶σε καλύτερα μην το βιώσεις ....Ρώτα εμένα


εκει υποθετω πραγματικα ευχεσαι να φυγει το συντομοτερο υποθετω ε;πραγμα που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δεν θα το ευχοταν κανενας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως το δείχνει το Ais είναι πολύ μέσα για να μπορέσεις να το φωτογραφίσεις. Αν είχε φωρτήση η νέα φωτογραφική μου, ίσως κάτι να κατάφερνα. Με την κάμερα είναι δύσκολο. Αλλά το πρωΐ το τράβηξα με την κάμερα απο το καραβάκι που πήγαινα Πειραιά και κάποια στιγμή θα το ανεβάσω.
Και μία ερώτηση. Με το Ais έως που μπορούμε να το βλέπουμε; 

KRITOS 27 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Πριν λίγο φίλε Παντελή, δεν το εντόπισα στο ΑΙΣ και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ηδη έφυγε η' ακόμα παίρνει πετρελαια. Παντως ολα τα προηγούμενα πλοία φαινόντουσαν τουλάχιστον μεχρι το Σουεζ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καθώς γυρνούσα σήμερα απ' την Αίγινα, γύρω στις 15:15, είδα το πλοίο στη ράδα!  (Πάνω απ' το Αγ.Νεκτάριος)
ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΗΡΩΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗΣ!!
SL381961.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ όπως το αγάπησαν πολλοί το πρωί καθώς περνούσε την Ψυταλεια..!
¶λλο ένα υπέροχο πλοίο περνάει στην ιστορία τις Ακτοπλοίας μας...
PC235125.jpg

PC235129.jpg

PC235135.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Ν.Μ.Δ την είχες αράξει;;;; φίλε dokimakos21 :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολύ όμορφες πόζες από τον φίλο Φώτη και ίσως και οι τελευταίες που βλέπουμε του πανέμορφου ιστορικού Ιάπωνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στις 1/11/2010 αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που ήταν τον τελευταίο καιρό. ¶λλο ένα ωραίο πλοίο που δεν μπόρεσε να ακολουθήσει τις νέες διατάξεις του νόμου :Sad: . Ενώ άλλα κλείνουν το μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας μας και κάθονται και τα κοιτούν.

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 10.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλος ένας βάπορας μας την έκανε !
μαζί με το Πολάρις ήταν τα πιο ''παλιά'' ας το πούμε στην γραμμή !
τώρα έμεινε μόνο το Πολάρις.....
και μια φώτο από μένα το Πάσχα που μας πέρασε 
P4030357.jpg
*(ίσως την έχω ξαναβάλει.ζητώ συγνώμη)*

----------


## despo

Παντως ξαναφαίνεται στο ΑΙΣ να παραμένει στη ράδα. Να ξεκινήσει άραγε με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας ?.

----------


## ithakos

Καλό Ταξίδι ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ............................
¶λλο ένα όμορφο καραβολατρικό σκαρί φευγει από την ελληνική ακτοπλοία και το ελληνικά γαλάζια νερά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ίσως επειδή μαζευτήκαν πολλά στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για επισκευές, βγήκε αυτό στη ράδα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σύντομα θα φύγει. ¶ποψη μου βέβαια αυτό :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos_249

*τόοοοσο σύντομα πια;;;; Ούτε χριστούγεννα στη χώρα που μεγαλούργησε δεν θα κάνει......καλό ταξίδι ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΕ !* 
*Ανοιχτά του Αλίμου με 11........*:cry::cry:

*καλό ταξίδι στο πλήρωμα που θα κάνει χριστούγεννα και προτοχρονιά μεσα στο πλοίο μακριά από τις οικογένειες! τόσο καιρό περίμενε , 5 μέρες ακόμα χάθηκαν;;;
*

----------


## despo

Φίλε μου ειτε εδω να έμενε το πλοίο, ειτε τωρα που έφυγε το αλλοδαπό πλήρωμα (Ινδοί σίγουρα) θα ηταν μακριά απο τα σπίτια τους. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καποιο θέμα...

----------


## Apostolos

Ρώσσοι είναι...

----------


## despo

Συνήθως απ'όσο ήξερα οτι τα πήγαιναν Ινδοί (π.χ. Εξπρες Ποσειδών), τωρα φαίνεται άλλαξαν τα δεδομένα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και πάλι εφ' όσον το πλοίο δεν ταξίδευε μπορούσε να τους δοθεί 5-6 μέρες άδεια πλην του φύλακα για να πάνε στις οικογένειές τους......Θα μου πείτε τώρα μπορεί να παίζουν και άλλοι παράγοντες ώστε να μη μπορούν να πάρουν άδεια..........άραγε είναι ασφαλισμένοι αφού έχουν προσληφθεί, ή.......;;;;*

----------


## Anna_Makis

Με 17 μιλια εξω απο την Μηλο.Τελευταιο ταξιδι και με βαρια καρδια κατευθεινεται στο νεκροταφειο.Θα εισαι παντα μεσα στις καρδιες μας ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΕ.Καλο κουραγιο. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Και πάλι εφ' όσον το πλοίο δεν ταξίδευε μπορούσε να τους δοθεί 5-6 μέρες άδεια πλην του φύλακα για να πάνε στις οικογένειές τους......Θα μου πείτε τώρα μπορεί να παίζουν και άλλοι παράγοντες ώστε να μη μπορούν να πάρουν άδεια..........άραγε είναι ασφαλισμένοι αφού έχουν προσληφθεί, ή.......;;;;*



Συγνώμη φίλε Γιώργο αλλά τι ασυναρτησίες λες??Δηλαδή οι ποντοπόροι που ταξιδεύουν νύχτα-μέρα τι να κάνουν??
Να μην σου τύχει να ναι ο πατέρας σου ναυτικός κ να φύγει για μπάρκο παραμονή Χριστουγέννων!!!
Εκεί τι κάνεις??Τίποτα τραβάς το ζόρι και προχωράς!

Οπότε κ αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που το πάνε στην Ινδία Χριστουγεννιάτικα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους...
Η μήπως το πλοίο θα κλαίει που έφυγε??? :Confused:  Εκτός αν σε έπιασε το συνδικαλιστικό σου σήμερα...

----------


## Apostolos

> Συγνώμη φίλε Γιώργο αλλά τι ασυναρτησίες λες??Δηλαδή οι ποντοπόροι που ταξιδεύουν νύχτα-μέρα τι να κάνουν??
> Να μην σου τύχει να ναι ο πατέρας σου ναυτικός κ να φύγει για μπάρκο παραμονή Χριστουγέννων!!!
> Εκεί τι κάνεις??Τίποτα τραβάς το ζόρι και προχωράς!
> 
> Οπότε κ αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που το πάνε στην Ινδία Χριστουγεννιάτικα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους...
> Η μήπως το πλοίο θα κλαίει που έφυγε??? Εκτός αν σε έπιασε το συνδικαλιστικό σου σήμερα...


Ειναι λογικό κάποιος εκτός θάλασσας να κάνει τέτοιές εκτιμήσεις... Στη θάλασσα δέν υπάρχουν γιωρτές και αργίες. Οταν πέρνεις την απόφαση να εισαι ναυτικός αυτά τα ξεχνάς. Εξάλου το πλοίο έπρεπε να έχει φύγει απο καιρό και γι αυτούς αυτή η καθυστέρηση είναι χρήμα και μόνο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκτος αυτου στην Ινδια δεν εχουν χριστουγεννα εδω και 2010 χρονια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

μπα...λιγοτερα...ακομα δεν ειχαν κατεβει απο τα φοινικοδεντρα...χρονια πολλα σε ολους.....ειναι σιγουρο οτι παει για διαλυση???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πρωΐ στις 11.00 πήγα στο Αίας Κλάμπ (Σαλαμίνα) που ανοικτά του είχε αράξει απο χθές και ήταν εκεί. Η απόσταση μεγάλη αλλά τη μπαταρία στη νέα μου φωτο έτοιμη και το επιχείρησα. Με 12,1 και 26 ζουμ αυτό βγήκε. 
Οντως Ρώσσοι ήταν πλήρωμα όπως είπε και ο Apostolos γιατί πήγα στις 13/12 και τράβηξα video και ο φύλακας με άφησέ μόνο λίγα μέτρα μέσα απο τον καταπέλτη. ¶λλο ένα ωραίο πλοίο μας άφησε. Καλό του, τελευταίο ταξίδι.
Η φωτο χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. 

KRITOS 34 24-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

η φωτογραφια ειναι φοβερη για τοση αποσταση...και να φανταστεις ημουν περιστερια πριν μια βδομαδα....καιρια η απαντηση σου...σ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## despo

Αν και τέτοιες φωτογραφίες δεν είναι ευχάριστες, ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για τις προσπάθειές σου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το πρωΐ στις 11.00 πήγα στο Αίας Κλάμπ (Σαλαμίνα) που ανοικτά του είχε αράξει απο χθές και ήταν εκεί. Η απόσταση μεγάλη αλλά τη μπαταρία στη νέα μου φωτο έτοιμη και το επιχείρησα. Με 12,1 και 26 ζουμ αυτό βγήκε. 
> Οντως Ρώσσοι ήταν πλήρωμα όπως είπε και ο Apostolos γιατί πήγα στις 13/12 και τράβηξα video και ο φύλακας με άφησέ μόνο λίγα μέτρα μέσα απο τον καταπέλτη. ¶λλο ένα ωραίο πλοίο μας άφησε. Καλό του, τελευταίο ταξίδι.
> Η φωτο χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. 
> 
> KRITOS 34 24-12-2010.jpg


 Mπραβο Παντελη,εξαιρετικη φοτο απο τετοια αποσταση !!!  :Cool:

----------


## ithakos

ιστορική στιγμή...............Μπράβο φίλε Παντελή.....

----------


## giorgos_249

> Συγνώμη φίλε Γιώργο αλλά τι ασυναρτησίες λες??Δηλαδή οι ποντοπόροι που ταξιδεύουν νύχτα-μέρα τι να κάνουν??
> Να μην σου τύχει να ναι ο πατέρας σου ναυτικός κ να φύγει για μπάρκο παραμονή Χριστουγέννων!!!
> Εκεί τι κάνεις??Τίποτα τραβάς το ζόρι και προχωράς!
> 
> Οπότε κ αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που το πάνε στην Ινδία Χριστουγεννιάτικα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους...
> Η μήπως το πλοίο θα κλαίει που έφυγε??? Εκτός αν σε έπιασε το συνδικαλιστικό σου σήμερα...


*Θα συμφωνήσω αλλά όμως στα ποντοπόρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλιώς σε καμία περίπτωση. Το έχω ζήσει αυτό που λες αλλά με πιο μακρινό συγγενή (ξάδερφο) παραμονή προτοχρονιάς και ξέρω. Τελικά ίσως να έχεις δίκιο.........και αυτοί κάνουν τη δουλειά τους όπως και οι ποντοπόροι αν και στους συγκεκριμένους που δεν έχουν κάποια αποστολή όπως πχ να μεταφέρουν νταλίκες με τρόφιμα σε κάποιο λιμάνι ή κοντέινερς ή οτιδήποτε ώστε να πρέπει να φτάσει άμεσα, αλλά απλά μεταφέρουν το πλοίο, πιστεύω πως μια μέρα ακόμα δεν θα ήταν τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Αυτό είναι προσωπική εκτίμηση πάντα. Εξάλλου το πλοίο μόλις φτάσει δεν θα ξεκινήσει αμέσως να διαλύεται , κάποιες φορές μπορεί να περιμένει ακόμα και εβδομάδες στα ανοιχτά ως την προσάραξη........*




> Ειναι λογικό κάποιος εκτός θάλασσας να κάνει τέτοιές εκτιμήσεις... Στη θάλασσα δέν υπάρχουν γιωρτές και αργίες. Οταν πέρνεις την απόφαση να εισαι ναυτικός αυτά τα ξεχνάς. Εξάλου το πλοίο έπρεπε να έχει φύγει απο καιρό και γι αυτούς αυτή η καθυστέρηση είναι χρήμα και μόνο...


*Όντως στη θάλασσα δεν υπάρχουν γιορτές και αργίες, συμφωνώ. Αλλά τη στιγμή που περίμενε τόσο για το ξήλωμα, με μια μέρα αργότερα πόσα θα μπορούσαν να χάσουν;;* 

*EDIT: Φίλε BEN BRUCE το πλήρωμα είναι Ρώσσοι που γιορτάζουν τα Χριστούγεννα κανονικά..........Τώρα θα πεις αν οι ινδοί πιέζουν τόσο πολύ......*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ερωτόκριτος με 16,4 μίλια συνεχίζει την πορεία θανάτου του. :Sad: 

KRITOS 40.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το γκαράζ του Ερωτόκριτος φωτογραφημένο στις 19/12/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

KRITOS 20.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *EDIT: Φίλε BEN BRUCE το πλήρωμα είναι Ρώσσοι που γιορτάζουν τα Χριστούγεννα κανονικά..........Τώρα θα πεις αν οι ινδοί πιέζουν τόσο πολύ......*


Αν κσι οφ-τοπικ, ενημερωτικά οι περισσότεροι Ρώσοι που γιορτάζουν τα Χριστούγεννα (γιατί δεν τα γιορτάζουν όλοι), τα γιορτάζουν στις 6 του Γενάρη σύμφωνα με το παλιό ημερόλογιο. Μέχρι τότε μπορεί και να έχουν γυρίσει στην πατρίδα τους...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πραγματικά το ότι η Ρωσία πάει με το παλιό δεν μου πέρασε καθόλου από το μυαλό! Ευχαριστώ! Το πλοίο τώρα είναι σχεδόν έξω από το σουέζ....*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε ένα Video με τον *ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ* τραβηγμένο στις 19/12/2010.
Κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω και άλλα. 
Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## rousok

Ειλικρινά panteli δεν μπορούσες να βάλεις καλύτερο τραγούδι για το video αυτό. ραγίζει η καρδιά σου όταν βλέπεις σβησμένο το μισό όνομα και ξέρεις την κατάληξη αυτού του βαπορα  :Sad:

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## georginio

πηγα στο ais και ειδα την περιοχη του aliang και πραγματικα η εικονα θυμηζει νεκροταφειο....σας προτεινω να το κανετε και εσεις γιατι αν προσεξετε καλα....θα δειτε τα αγαπημενα μας καντια και ρεθυμνο....το πρωτο ειναι ακομα αθυκτο αλλα απο το δευτερο δυστυχως διακρυνονται μονο κατι λαμαρινες....(ειναι αριστερα απο το καντια)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πού βρίσκεται το aliang;;;;

----------


## knossos palace

Στην Ινδια

----------


## georginio

ειναι στην ινδια....πηγαινετε στο ais...πατηστε στα λιμανια aliang ινδιας και θα το βρειτε

----------


## Leo

Τι ακριβώς θα βρείτε παιδιά? Το πλοίο έφυγε πριν 2-3 μέρες, θέλει 15 για να φθάσει.... τι θα δει κάποιος όταν πάει στο ais  και βρει το Αλάνγκ? Στο κανάλι του Σουέζ μπορεί να δείτε κάτι αλλά όχι στην Ινδία.

----------


## georginio

απλως φιλε Leo εκει ειναι το καντια και το ρεθυμνο(ειναι λιγο εκτος θεματος)

----------


## Giannis1996

> πηγα στο ais και ειδα την περιοχη του aliang και πραγματικα η εικονα θυμηζει νεκροταφειο....σας προτεινω να το κανετε και εσεις γιατι αν προσεξετε καλα....θα δειτε τα αγαπημενα μας καντια και ρεθυμνο....το πρωτο ειναι ακομα αθυκτο αλλα απο το δευτερο δυστυχως διακρυνονται μονο κατι λαμαρινες....(ειναι αριστερα απο το καντια)


To Kandia kai to Rethimno pou ta eides sto AIS i se kapoia foto :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## georginio

> To Kandia kai to Rethimno pou ta eides sto AIS i se kapoia foto


στο ais....αν πατησεις την επιλογη του δορυφορου και ψαξεις λιγακι θα τα βρεις!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

αμα το βρείς δείξε και σε μας που είναι!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ellinis

Δες το εδώ Παντελή

----------


## mike_rodos

Πριν 3 ώρες ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο *port said*

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...mmsi=616999025

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια κουλαρετε....δεν ειναι σημερινες οι εικονες...




> στο ais....αν πατησεις την επιλογη του δορυφορου και ψαξεις λιγακι θα τα βρεις!!!


φιλε μου το marinetraffic ή σε οποιδηποτε αλλο ais κοιτατας,περνει τα γραφικα των χαρτων απο το google earth...αν ανοιξεις λοιπον στην εν λογο εφαρμορη την περιοχη της alang στην Ινδια και κατεβεις πολυ χαμηλα σε υψος θα δεις αυτο

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

θα δεις λοιπον οτι στο κατω αριστερο μερος της φωτογραφιας που σου παραθετω βλεπεις ποια ημερομηνια ειναι τραβηγμενες οι δορυφορικες φωτο που αποτελουν το χαρτη....(και ολο αυτο για τις παγκοσμιες νομοθεσιες που διεπουν τους νομους περι παραβιασης προσωπικων δικαιωματων)...αν ηταν να ειναι η εικονα ζωντανου χρονου,θα ανοιγα την περιοχη μου εδω στην Αθηνα,και θα ζουμαρα τρελα πανω στο αμαξι μου για να το παρατηρω μην το ανοιξει κανενας :Cool: 

αρα μετα απο 1+ χρονο μπορει να μην υπαρχει τιποτα απο αυτα

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αμα ντε και καλα θελετε να δειτε τον ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ ζουμαρετε στο λιμανι της Πατρας.

----------


## Anna_Makis

Θα μπορουσε να υπηρχε καπου εδω στην Ελλαδα μια ακτη η οποια να εχει καποια χιλιομετρα αποσταση οπως και στην Alang και να εστελναν αυτα τα καημενα γερασμενα πλοια που στελνουν για δυαλιση σε αυτην την ακτη και να τα ειχαν μονο σαν μουσειο να τα βλεπαμε και να θυμομασταν.Τουλαχιστον θα ζουσαν υπερηφανα και θα καμαρωναν την ιστορια τους...Και οχι να τα στελνουν για κοψιμο μονο και μονο για να παρουν λεφτα οι εταιρειες απο την λαμαρινα!!!Αυτα ειχα να πω...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εγώ πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να είχαμε δικά μας διαλυτήρια. Κάποτε από ότι ξέρω διαλύαμε και εμείς, τώρα;*

*Πέρα από συναισθηματισμούς που προκαλεί η κοπή ενός πλοίου αποφέρει και μεγάλο οικονομικό κέρδος που 2 χώρες τώρα εκμεταλλεύονται , η Ινδία και η Τουρκία. Αφού δεν είμαστε ικανοί να έχουμε ναυπηγεία για κατασκευή, έχουμε κάποια και φτιάχνουμε και εξαιρετικά πλοία (όπως τα νήσος, το aqua jewel , corcula , ariti) αλλά εννοώ για να μας εμπιστεύονται διεθνώς όπως εμπιστεύονται πχ το fincantieri , την austal , την incat ,το Van deρ Gissen de Noord (βλ Blue Star 1), το Daewoo κτλπ ώστε να παράγουμε τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στις θάλασσές μας όπως κάνει η Ιαπωνία (και εμείς παράγουμε τα πορθμεία μας αλλά δεν είναι αρκετό.......) αλλά και οι ξένοι να παράγουν σε εμάς τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είχαμε διαλυτήρια.................*

*Θα μου πείτε όμως εδώ δεν έχουμε ούτε νηογνώμονα...............(άλλο θέμα αυτό......)*

*Σορρυ για το off topic*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Θα μπορουσε να υπηρχε καπου εδω στην Ελλαδα μια ακτη η οποια να εχει καποια χιλιομετρα αποσταση οπως και στην Alang και να εστελναν αυτα τα καημενα γερασμενα πλοια που στελνουν για δυαλιση σε αυτην την ακτη και να τα ειχαν μονο σαν μουσειο να τα βλεπαμε και να θυμομασταν.Τουλαχιστον θα ζουσαν υπερηφανα και θα καμαρωναν την ιστορια τους...Και οχι να τα στελνουν για κοψιμο μονο και μονο για να παρουν λεφτα οι εταιρειες απο την λαμαρινα!!!Αυτα ειχα να πω...



Καλά όλα αυτά που λες!!Αλλά που είναι αυτή η παραλία με τα χιλιόμετρα?
Τα πλοία ποιος θα τα συντηρούσε?Γιατί μην νομίζεις ότι θα μένανε όπως τα χαμε μάθει...

Και για το τελευταίο που λες , εταιρείες είναι φίλε μου όχι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα...Τους ανηκουν τα πλοία οπότε τα κάνουν ότι θέλουν.Και η Αλιαγα , το Αλάνγκ κ.λ.π είναι ένας κατά κάποιο τρόπο ένα είδος  ανακύκλωσης (με αισχρές συνθήκες εργασίας για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο...).

----------


## Anna_Makis

Εγω απλα την γνωμη την δικη μου ειπα..Οποιος πραγματικα αγαπαει την θαλασσα και ειναι ναυτικος οπως εγω και γνωριζει τον πονο του καθε καραβιου τοτε...Γιατι αλλο να το λες ετσι απλα οτι ''θα διαλυθει το ταδε καραβι''και αλλο να το βλεπεις μπροστα σου και να το πετσοκοβουν!Τουλαχιστον θα μπορουσαν να ξαναγενιοντουσαν με νεες διαταξεις κ.λ.π.Και οχι αυτα τα κονσερβοκουτια π.χ κατι Ναξος,Παρος.Μυκονος και οοολα αυτα τεσπα που με ενα 9αρι καιρο γονατιζουν!Και νομιζεις οτι θα κοπει στα δυο.Αυτα τα λεω γιατι εχω μπαρκαρει σε καποια απο αυτα..

Υ.Γ. Εξερουνται τα Ιαπονεζικα πλοια...

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε μου διαλυτήρια υπήρχαν (π.χ στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα) αλλά μας έφαγαν οι οικολόγοι και ο συνδικαλισμός. Γι' αυτό η Ελλάδα δεν θα πάει μπροστά και γιατί δεν έχουμε κυβερνήσεις με αρ....@. Το μόνο που κοιτάνε όλοι, είναι τι θα βάλουν στην τσέπη και ο Ελληνικός λαός ν απάει να γ........, βλέπε ανεργία και την κατάντια μας.

----------


## trelaras

Πες τα ρε Παντελή!!!Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα λεγόμενα σου!

----------


## Fido

Ο Ερωτόκριτος λίγο πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, στη ράδα, ξημέρωμα της 24η Δεκεμβρίου πάνω από το τσιμεντάδικο Albia...Λυπάμαι που η φωτογραφία μου βγήκε μακρινή, τη βάζω μόνο και μόνο ως αποχαιρετιστήριο στον βάπορα.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου στον μολο τις Ναυσι αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους !!!!
IMG_2494.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε άλλο ένα video απο το Ερωτόκριτος τραβηγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 19/12/2010, λίγες μέρες δηλαδή πριν μας αφήσει για πάντα. ¶φησα επίτηδες το ήχω απο κάτω για να δείτε πως έτριζε ενώ δεν είχε θάλασσα. Παρ' όλο που ήθελα να μπω πιο μέσα οι Ρώσοι δεν με άφησαν. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα video απο την τελευταία αναχώρηση του απο την Ελλάδα με προορισμό την Ινδία. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## trelaras

Παντελη μια μικρη απορια ολα αυτα τα τριξιματα απο που προερχονται?

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τον καταπέλτη που τρίζει με την κινηση του πλοιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Έλεγα να το γράψω φίλε Apostolos, αλλά λέω ας απαντήσει κανένας περισσότερο γνώστης απο μένα, μην πώ καμιά κοτσάνα.

----------


## trelaras

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ τους δυο!  :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Να δούμε άλλο ένα video απο το Ερωτόκριτος τραβηγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 19/12/2010, λίγες μέρες δηλαδή πριν μας αφήσει για πάντα. ¶φησα επίτηδες το ήχω απο κάτω για να δείτε πως έτριζε ενώ δεν είχε θάλασσα. Παρ' όλο που ήθελα να μπω πιο μέσα οι Ρώσοι δεν με άφησαν. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα video απο την τελευταία αναχώρηση του απο την Ελλάδα με προορισμό την Ινδία. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


 Φιλε Παντελη υπεροχο βιντεο !!! :grin:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οι τριγμοι που ακουγονται ειναι λες και το πλοιο κλαιει γι αυτο που το περιμενει.Συγχαρητηρια φιλε Παντελη και περιμενουμε και το επομενο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε την τελευταία αναχώρηση του Ερωτόκριτος στις 23/12/2010 για την ALANG της Ινδίας.
Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για το βιντεάκι. Να άρχισε άραγε ο 'τεμαχισμός' του ?.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πολλή ωραίο βίντεο φίλε Παντελή. Όντως μια συγκινητική στιγμή για ένα από τα πιο επιτυχημένα πλοία της Αδριατικής. Δίπλα του αραγμένα είναι και πλοία γνωστά του από το λιμάνι της Πατρας ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ,ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο φιλέ Παντελη !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Μπράβο φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## apollo_express

Συγχαρητήρια. Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο.


Να ρώτησω και κάτι off topic; Δεν πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο topic: *Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries*;

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απο την Πάτρα στις 5 Ιουνίου 2010.
Για όλους τους φίλους του ιστορικού πλέον βαποριού και τον Pantelis2009!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123729

----------


## ithakos

καθαρά καραβολατρικό σκαρί.μας έχει λείψει..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για την ώρα ζει και βασιλεύει. Σιγα σιγα θα ξεκινησει να διαλυεται και αυτό.....*

----------


## ithakos

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο  *Ερωτόκριτος* στις 01/11/2010. :Sad: 
Χαρισμένη σε despo, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, apollo_express, vinman, ithakos, giorgos_249 (σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια) και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ 11.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και εγω ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις και εδω και στον Εμπεδοκλη......Δυστυχως ομως δεν εχω φωτος απο αυτα οποτε δες προσεχως σε καποιο απο τα πλοια της Ραφηνας....*

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ ωραία φίλε Παντελή....

----------


## pantelis2009

Βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο του Ερωτόκριτος Τ  απο το Πρίντεζι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανα ανέβει. 
Χαρισμένο στο φίλο που το έφτιαξε, σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

----------


## ithakos

Μας τρέλανες τώρα για μία φορά ακόμη...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταραμένο youtube ... Τα περισσότερα από τα βίντεο που ανεβάζετε στο φόρουμ, δε παίζουν στο εξωτερικό για λόγους copyright!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Καταραμένο youtube ... Τα περισσότερα από τα βίντεο που ανεβάζετε στο φόρουμ, δε παίζουν στο εξωτερικό για λόγους copyright!


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Και γω στην αρχή τα πρώτα μου video τα ανέβασα με rock κομμάτια, μετά με πήραν είδηση και δν μπορούσα να τα ανεβάσω.
Ψάχνοντας σήμερα βρήκα 1 και μοναδική φωτο απο το Ερωτόκριτος όταν έφτασε Ινδία (χωρίς να γράφει ημερομηνία). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανα ανέβει, αλλά δεν νομίζω. 
*Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, despo, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, apollo_express, vinman, ithakos, giorgos_249  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:*



*ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.jpg


*

----------


## georginio

Παντελη πραγματικα εισαι ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!Ευχαριστουμε....! :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το προσαραγμα δηλώνει και επίσημα το τέλος των ταξιδιών ενός πλοίου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή και για την φωτο αλλα και για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες για να την βρεις.

----------


## apollo_express

Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτογρφία pantelis2009. 
Κρίμα να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο καράβι να πάει για διάλυση!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη, εξαιρετικες φοτο !!!! Ωραιο βιντεακι με ωραιο τραγουδι !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το βλέπω και λυπάμαι  :Sad:  Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή που την βρήκες και την μοιράστηκες μαζι μας

----------


## giorgos_249

> Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Και γω στην αρχή τα πρώτα μου video τα ανέβασα με rock κομμάτια, μετά με πήραν είδηση και δν μπορούσα να τα ανεβάσω.
> Ψάχνοντας σήμερα βρήκα 1 και μοναδική φωτο απο το Ερωτόκριτος όταν έφτασε Ινδία (χωρίς να γράφει ημερομηνία). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανα ανέβει, αλλά δεν νομίζω. 
> *Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, despo, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, apollo_express, vinman, ithakos, giorgos_249 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.jpg*


*Τωρα τι να πει κανεις;;; ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ και νοσταλγικη μαζι! Ενα πλοιο που προσφερε πολλα πραγματικά..........*

*Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ψαξιμο και την αφιέρωση!*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη, εξαιρετικες φοτο !!!! Ωραιο βιντεακι με ωραιο τραγουδι !!!!


Tα δικά μου video ή το ξένο;;; :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## ithakos

Συγχαρητήρια...αυτή η φωτό αν και θα θέλαμε να μην την έχουμε δει ακόμα είναι ντοκουμέντο.Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή.......

----------


## despo

Φίλε Παντελή μολις είδα την ομολογουμένως  φρικιαστική φωτογραφία, ομως πραγματικά σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια, αφου είναι μοναδική, αλλά δεν περίμενα να φτάσεις μεχρι και Ινδία μεριά. Σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο !

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή.Να μας βρείς το Siren και to Athens... :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Tα δικά μου video ή το ξένο;;;


Φιλε μου εννοω το βιντεο της προηγουμενης σελιδας  :Wink:   :Cool: 
Και το δικο σου βιντεακι μια χαρα ειναι !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Προσπαθώ μέρες τώρα φίλε Γιώργο να βρώ τον τύπο στην Ινδία που ανεβάζει τις φωτο, αλλά είναι σαν να ψάχνω στην Ελλάδα κάποιον Γιώργο Παπαδόπουλο, τόσο δύσκολο είναι :Sad: .

----------


## Appia_1978

> Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Και γω στην αρχή τα πρώτα μου video τα ανέβασα με rock κομμάτια, μετά με πήραν είδηση και δν μπορούσα να τα ανεβάσω.
> Ψάχνοντας σήμερα βρήκα 1 και μοναδική φωτο απο το Ερωτόκριτος όταν έφτασε Ινδία (χωρίς να γράφει ημερομηνία). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανα ανέβει, αλλά δεν νομίζω. 
> *Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, despo, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, apollo_express, vinman, ithakos, giorgos_249 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.jpg*


Αν και λυπητερό το γεγονός, ευχαριστώ για τη φωτογραφία ... Τουλάχιστον, στέκεται ακόμα ακέραιο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ να έχει ξεκινήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Alang της Ινδίας. 
Δυστυχώς είναι τραβηγμένο πάνω απο την βενζίνα Παλούκια - Πειραιά και δεν είναι καθαρό γιατί κούναγε. :Sad: 
Χαρισμένο σε Appia_1978, IONIAN STAR, polykas, Roi Baudoin, despo, Ιθακη, ithakos, giorgos_249, laz94, Καρολος, T.S.S APOLLON, vinman, Leo, Ellinis, GameManiacGR, chiotis αι όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο Παντελή. Η έξοδος του βαποριού από το δίαυλο με τα ρυμουλκά να το συνοδεύουν ολόγυρα, δείνει μια αίσθηση αποχαιρετισμού. 
Κάπως έτσι αποχαιρέτησαν τα ιστορικά βαπόρια τους σε χώρες του εξωτερικού, με τιμητική συνοδεία από κάθε λογής σκάφη, με σφυρίγματα από τα άλλα πλοία και τον κόσμο να μαζεύεται στις προκυμαίες για να το δει για τελευταία φορά. 
Με τον τρόπο που θα άρμοζε σε ένα βαπόρι που έχει δώσει για 20 χρόνια εξαιρετικές υπηρεσίες. Ίσως κάποτε να το καταφέρουμε και εδώ...

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για το βιντεο, πραγματική κοσμοχαλασιά τριγύρω απο το πλοίο, που οπως λέει και ο φίλος Ελληνίς πρόσφερε για τόσα χρόνια τις υπηρεσίες του.

----------


## Νικόλας

να το και αυτό έφτασε !!!  :Very Happy: 
P5060697.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## johny18

:Sad:  :Sad: Αχ αχ αχ αχ αχ αντίοοοοο !!!!

----------


## polykas

EROTOKRITOS T.

DSC_0197.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Γεία σου Γιώργο με τα ωραία σου, ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## leo85

Μια φωτο το ερωτοκριτος τ γιρω στο 2007 απο διαφυμιστικο :roll: :Very Happy: 

ΕΡΟΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ 1.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Ερωτόκριτος Τ και Λισσός φωτοφραφημένα στις 16/12/2010 δηλ. 7 μέρες πριν μας αφήσει για πάντα.
2 αγαπημένα πλοία που δεν υπάρχουν πιά, παρα μόνο στην καρδιά μας και στις σκέψεις μας.

KRITOS 17 16-12-2010.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:
Το πλοίο εκτός απ' το κατάμπαρο στο Deck 3 και το άνω γκαράζ του Deck 5, είχε γκαράζ και στο Deck 6;;
Ακόμη, η ολική χωρητικότητα (GrossTonage) ήταν 24.055 κόροι και η καθαρή χωρητικότητα (NetTonage) 8.083 κόροι;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕROTOKRITOS T. στην πατρα 20 μερες πριν σταματησει να ταξιδευει για παντα

IMG_9164.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ακόμη, η ολική χωρητικότητα (GrossTonage) ήταν 24.055 κόροι και η καθαρή χωρητικότητα (NetTonage) 8.083 κόροι;;


Mετά την επιμήκηνση του 1980, το δίνανε 12.853 grt / 5.422 dwt 
το 1988 το είχανε 12.888 grt
αλλά κατά το equasis ήταν 24.055 Grt. Κάποια διαφοροποίηση στον τρόπο καταμέτρησης έχει γίνει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 24.055 είναι GT δηλαδή ολική χωρητικότητα σύμφωνα με τη Διεθνή Σύμβαση για την Καταμέτρηση των Πλοίων του 1969 στην οποία καταργήθηκαν οι κόροι και η χωρητικότητα είναι πια αδιάστατη ποσότητα (υπολογίζεται όμως με όγκους μετρημένους σε κυβικά μέτρα) περισσότερα έχουμε πει *εδώ*.

Η Σύμβαση επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα το 1983 οπότε οι παλιότερες καταμετρήσεις ήταν grt ή κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας στα ελληνικά και όπως καταλάβατε είναι σε κόρους για αυτό προκύπτουν διαφορετικά νούμερα. Είναι και διαφορετικός ο τρόπος υπολογισμού και η μονάδα μέτρησης (στο θέμα στο παραπάνω λινκ τα έχουμε συζητήσει).

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003A despo.jpgPHOTO 003B despo.jpgΛίγες μέρες προτού πάρει το διαλυτήριο όνομα και τη διαλυτήρια ...σημαία, περιμένει το τέλος του στο Πέραμα ...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ισως ειναι λιγο ακυρη η ερωτηση..το βαπορι μετα τα σινιαλα των Μινωικων και πριν φορεσει της Myway..φορεσε καθολου αυτα της Hellas Ferries?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oχι δεν το ειχε φορεσει ποτε γιατι ναι μεν ειχε πωληθει στην MFD εναντι αστρονομικου ποσου,οπως και το Φαιδρα ως προικα των μινωικων στο ενχειρημα του Σφηνια MFD και ταυτοχρονα ναυλωθηκαν στις Μινωικες γραμμες

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Oχι δεν το ειχε φορεσει ποτε γιατι ναι μεν ειχε πωληθει στην MFD εναντι αστρονομικου ποσου,οπως και το Φαιδρα ως προικα των μινωικων στο ενχειρημα του Σφηνια MFD και ταυτοχρονα ναυλωθηκαν στις Μινωικες γραμμες


Και το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ είχε πουληθεί έναντι υπέρογκου ποσού στην ίδια εταιρεία...

----------


## Ilias 92

> Και το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ είχε πουληθεί έναντι υπέρογκου ποσού στην ίδια εταιρεία...


Κόντεψαν να βαρέσουν  φαλιμέντο τότε οι Μινωικές με τα επενδυτικά σχεδία ορισμένων που τώρα κρύβονται. Ευτυχώς και το χρηματιστήριο…

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EROTOKRITOS στην πατρα το 1996

scans2013 (67).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

EROTOKRITOS.jpg

Στη Χαλκίδα τον _Ιανουάριο 2009_, φρεσκοβαμμένο τότε το πλοίο στα νέα του χρώματα.

----------


## despo

Φρεσκοβαμμένο τότε και μετά απο 1,5 περίπου χρόνο αποσύρθηκε απο την ενεργό δράση και στη συνέχεια έχει σχεδόν αποσυρθεί και ολόκληρη η εταιρεία...

----------


## Trakman

Προσεκτικά επιλεγμένο κάδρο, υπέροχο αποτέλεσμα! Ένα βαπόρι που πάντα μου άρεσε πολύ!

----------


## Aquaman

Ωραια η συνθεση του Espresso Venezia με το πλοιο συν τα διχτυα κ την βαρκα.Στιβαρο καραβι,αλλα δε νομιζω οτι το λες και ομορφο.

----------


## BOBKING

> EROTOKRITOS στην πατρα το 1996
> 
> scans2013 (67).jpg


Ένα πλοίο για τα δεδομένα της εποχής εκείνης θηρίο κάτι σαν τα σημερινά Cruise το θυμάμαι να διαφημιζόταν ως το πλωτό κάμπινγκ σε αφίσες ,φυλλάδια ,αυτοκόλλητα όταν το έφεραν οι Μινωικές το 1992 ήταν αληθινή βόμβα ,επί κυρίου Artioli το θυμάμαι να ταξίδευε από Πάτρα προς Μολφακόνε μια περιοχή κοντά στην Βενετία αλλά και Μπάρι πάλι από Πάτρα πάντα μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας και Κέρκυρας το εγχείρημα είχε γίνει ως πείραμα αλλά δεν έδωσε καθόλου ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα έτσι το 2003 σταμάτησε την γραμμή και πήγε στο Μπρίντιζι σε λιγάκι θα σκανάρω κάποια κομμάτια από το παρελθόν του Ερωτόκριτου

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε ένα αυτοκόλλητο της Minoan lines με το Ερωτόκριτος 
PhotoScan 7.jpg
Και από ένα φυλλάδιο του 1992
PhotoScan 8.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ερωτόκριτος (σκέτο χωρίς Τ) με τα σινιάλα της Maritime Way σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μου στο fb  Georges Pop στην Πάτρα το Καλοκαίρι 2002.

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ-49-Georges-Pop-Ερωτoκριτος-–-Erotokritos-(Maritime-WaY).-Πάτρα-–-Port-of.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/thf/thf.htm μια δοση απο ιαπωνια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/thf/thf.htm μια δοση απο ιαπωνια


.
'Εχει κ πολλά άλλα καλούδιa. Ευχαριστούμε :Smile New:

----------

